# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Nuevo temporal

## embalses al 100%

Bueno segun las predicciones de la AEMET y sus modelos parece que tenemos lluvias aseguradas en el sur y en el este durante toda la semana que viene :Mad: . Esperemos que no sean muy cuantiosas y que no causen muchos daños. Aunque queden todavia varios dias para que empiece lo fuerte(miercoles) desde el miercoles pasado los modelos apuntaban a que iba a ser una semana bastante lluviosa. Y digo lo de los daños no solo por la lluvia ya acumulada en Andalucia sino porque las predicciones apuntan a que la actividad tormentosa va a ser notable.

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigo Embalses al 100%, acabo de mirarlo aqui:  http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php y apuntando las coordenadas de mi pueblo, dice que van a caer sobre 60 litros del dia 14 al dia 18, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ¡haber la que cae!, unos 30 litrillos no estarian mal, para acentar el albero de la feria  :Big Grin: . Veremos a ver si no se moja más de uno en la feria de abril, por dentro seguro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno aqui en mi pequeña``estacion meteorologica´´ por llamarla asi, tan solo me quedadn 8L/m2 para llegar a los 1000L/m2 este año hidrologico, por lo que yo con que caigan 20L/m2 estoy contento. Pero con lo que veo y por lo que dicen puede que caiga o de 50L/m2 para arriba o que casi no llueva.
Ya veremos como avanza todo. :Wink:  :Big Grin: 


Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui os dejo el enlace de la pagina de los modelos de la AEMET en la que podreis ver la precipitacion y todo lo demas.
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred...mericos/hirlam

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Por estas tierras de la vega norte del Segura nos acaba de caer una buena tormentilla, y sigue lloviendo de manera más pausada.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, segun las predicciones de la AEMET en Sevilla deberia de estar lloviendo desde el lunes y todavia no ha caido ni una gota(Exceptuando algun chispeo aislado que ni para mojar el suelo). Aunque mirando el radar y el cielo desde la ventana parece que va a caer una buena por el nubarron tan oscuro que viene :Big Grin: . Espero que se estrene pronto esta borrasca que no deja de crecer entre las Azores, las Canarias nuestras costas atlanticas y las portuguesas. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



Un Saludo :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Antes lo escribo.... antes empieza.... Bueno desde la 21:00 ha empezado a llover moderadamente incluso. A ver lo que dura :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Hola amigo Embalses al 100%, según he visto para Sevilla pronostican, 60 litros por metro cuadrado hasta el lunes por este enlace:http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php y casi 100 litros pronostica Don Jose Antonio Maldonado en El Tiempo.es, asi qué me parece, qué vamos a empezar la feria con lluvias  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Hola amigo Embalses al 100%, según he visto para Sevilla pronostican, 60 litros por metro cuadrado hasta el lunes por este enlace:http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READYcmet.php y casi 100 litros pronostica Don Jose Antonio Maldonado en El Tiempo.es, asi qué me parece, qué vamos a empezar la feria con lluvias 
> 
> Un saludo


A ver si es verdad y caen cerca de 100L/m2. De momento van casi 1L/m2 y parece que esta escampando.

----------


## Salut

Aquí cayó una guapa la noche del lunes al martes. Pero desde entonces nasti de plasti  ¬¬'

QUEREMOS MÁS AGUA!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me parece a mi que esta vez se han equivocado un poco en la zona en la que iba a descargar la borrasca :Mad:  :Mad:  porque desde el lunes tan solo han caido 4L/m2 en cuatro caparrones de 5 min. y quiero que llueva más :Big Grin: . Ademas yo tenia la esperanza de que iba a ser una semana lluviosa y me viene esto: tres tormentuchos aislados que no dan ni para charcos. Ahora, una cosa que no han alertado es el airecito que está soplando desde la semana pasada.

----------


## REEGE

Hola amigo embalses100%, te diría que seguro que los vecinos de Casarabonela donde han caído 147 l/m2 o en Coín 140 l/m2 hubiesen preferido haber estado en tu zona de Sevilla... Menuda ha caído por allí! Debe ser muy complicado acertar con tanta exactitud como les exigimos, pero yo les doy un 10!!! Nos mantienen alerta y sabemos perfectamente cuando debemos utilizar el paragüas! Un saludo y aún queda agua según ellos!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Pero, ¿habeis visto lo que ha caido entre Coin y Manilva?

De esa manera, mejor que no

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí ya he visto lo de la zona de Mála que por ahí han caido unas tormentas buenas. A ver si para mañana que si que hay alerta en la campiña de Sevilla caen ya los 6L/m2 que me faltan... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy parece que las lluvias se han esparcido por toda la peninsula incluso aqui en Sevilla han caido dos tormentas entre las 15:00 y la 16:30 que no han dejado mas de 4L/m2, :Frown:  pero desde las 17:30 llueve y todavia no ha parado :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Embalses al 100%, ya has llegado a los 1000 l/m2???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Siiii por fin, ya tengo 1000L/m2, en concreto 1005 y subiendo. A ver hasta donde llega este año tan sorprendente que estamos teniendo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Siiii por fin, ya tengo 1000L/m2, en concreto 1005 y subiendo.


Enhorabuena... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Juer 1000 litracos...se dice pronto pero...ten cuidado el viaje de agua que es eso... :EEK!: 




> A ver hasta donde llega este año tan sorprendente que estamos teniendo.


Vamos a por los 2000???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Siiii por fin, ya tengo 1000L/m2, en concreto 1005 y subiendo. A ver hasta donde llega este año tan sorprendente que estamos teniendo.


Ojalá todos los años se dieran como este, por la cantidad. Pero que cayese de forma mas paulatina y como dice el otro, toda el agua  ¡ a la saca !  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno tras una semana de decepciones por aqui, fuertes trombas de agua en la sierra de Málaga, un tornado en Huelva, tormentas que se extendieron hasta Castilla-Leon dejando fuertes granizadas en Vallalodid y en Segovia, y hoy en Sevilla que entre las 13:00 y las 15:30 han caido mas de 5 tormentas dejando mas de 20L/m2, puedo decir que esta semana no ha sido nada aburrida, se han registrado más de 10.000 rayos desde el martes y en algunas zonas más de 200L/m2. Al principio me parecia no iba a ser nada pero al final nos ha demostrado lo que podia hacer. De momento esta se desintegra pero para el miercoles viene otra, a ver que pasa.


Un saludo a todos. :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Aquí cayó una guapa la noche del lunes al martes. Pero desde entonces nasti de plasti  ¬¬'
> 
> QUEREMOS MÁS AGUA!!!


Puente Genil, salvo alguas paradas para un descansito, continúa lloviendo y con alguna que otra tormentilla; y sin visos de que pare por ahora. :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otra nueva borrasca, pero esta no afecta al sur, sino al norte y al este, dejando por el norte y centro nevadas :EEK!: , en cotas superiores a 800m en el norte, 700m en los pirineos y 1000-1200m en el centro, dejando cantidades superires a los 8-10cm. Tambien esta dejando temperaturas bajas en toda la peninsula, acercandose a las heladas en el norte. Está dejando fuertes lluvias en cataluña, C.Valenciana y Murcia, resaltando una fuerte granizada en Elche esta tarde. Las cantidades se acercan a los 70L/m2 en cataluña y entre los 80 y los 160L/m2 en mallorca. Para mañana se preveen fuertes nevadas en el norte que pueden dejar hasta 18cm y has 8cm en el centro. Tambien hay alerta naranja en Castilla-La Mancha por fuertes vientos del norte que pueden alcanzar 100Km/h. Nuevo descenso de las temperaturas, sobre todo las mínimas en el sur.


No hay más que decir que este año nos está dejando muchas sorpresas, como estas nevadas en mayo y estas lluvias cuantiosas que ahora les toca soportar a los mallorquines. A ver lo que nos deja este verano.


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## sergi1907

Pues esta vez nos ha tocado a nosotros :Big Grin: 
En Tarragona lleva todo el día lloviendo con ganas, van 37 L/m2 ., en Salou 46, en Barcelona de 12 a 55 depende de la zona. Y en las Baleares se han superado en muchos observatorios los 100 L/m2. Y sigue lloviendo...

A mis arbolitos de Flix ya les han caído 26  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> A mis arbolitos de Flix ya les han caído 26 
> 
> Un saludo


Me alegro Sergi, quieras que no, te vas ha ahorrar un trabajo unos dias no?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Me alegro Sergi, quieras que no, te vas ha ahorrar un trabajo unos dias no? 
> 
> Un saludo


Así es, este sábado me libro de regar :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues esta vez nos ha tocado a nosotros
> En Tarragona lleva todo el día lloviendo con ganas, van 37 L/m2 ., en Salou 46, en Barcelona de 12 a 55 depende de la zona. Y en las Baleares se han superado en muchos observatorios los 100 L/m2. Y sigue lloviendo...
> 
> A mis arbolitos de Flix ya les han caído 26 
> 
> Un saludo


El miercoles, podras entrar a ver como están, es un descansito que te han dado. :Wink:

----------


## santy

Pues yo no se los litros que habrán caído, pero sobre las seis de la tarde estaba callendo una en Valencia, dirección Albacete que no os cuento :Big Grin: , y hasta casi la subida al puerto de Almansa, sin dejar de llover.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy en Girona y en Mallorca se han superado los 50L/m2 y e zonas de Murcia los 120L/m2. Tambien han sido protagonistas hoy el viento y la nive con rachas que han superado los 100Km/h. La nieve se acumula ya en las cordilleras del norte con mas de 15cm en el norte y 5-8cm en el centro.

----------


## sergi1907

En Girona se han vuelto a quedar sin luz :Mad: 
En el Pirineo 50 cm. de nieve :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No hay más que decir que este año nos está dejando muchas sorpresas...A ver lo que nos deja este verano.


Más de 50 grados por aquí abajo?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> Más de 50 grados por aquí abajo? 
> 
> Un saludo.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ¡Esperemos que no! si no me marcho para el norte o no me despego del aire acondicionado  :Stick Out Tongue:  ya va pegando el gaspachito  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Esperemos que no! si no me marcho para el norte o no me despego del aire acondicionado  ya va pegando el gaspachito


Jajaja  :Big Grin: , yo también haré lo mismo. Es una buena fecha para recorrerse toda la zona norte...

Vamos a tener que migrar como las aves... :Big Grin:  (propongo esta migración  :Big Grin: ): junio por Galicia y Asturias, julio en Cantabria, agosto en Euskadi y Aragón y en septiembre en Cataluña...y en octubre de vuelta a casa... :Big Grin: 

Quien pudiera... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Más de 50 grados por aquí abajo? 
> 
> Un saludo.


.. ó casi; pero mientras tanto, ya se sabe: hasta el 40 de mayo.....

----------


## Salut

^^ Tsss... lo del 40 es una exageración. Pero sí que se sabe de antiguo que a primeros de mayo hay, normalmente, una caida de temperaturas. Son los famosos "santos del hielo": San Pancracio & cía.

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ Tsss... lo del 40 es una exageración. Pero sí que se sabe de antiguo que a primeros de mayo hay, normalmente, una caida de temperaturas. Son los famosos "santos del hielo": San Pancracio & cía.


¿Recuerdas haber visto en la tele las noticias de los que se han ido de vacaciones en junio y se les ha chafado la playa? :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

> ^^ Tsss... lo del 40 es una exageración. Pero sí que se sabe de antiguo que a primeros de mayo hay, normalmente, una caida de temperaturas. Son los famosos "santos del hielo": San Pancracio & cía.


En el año 1.992 a mí me sorprendió una nevada de campeonato en Granada el día 4 de mayo, cuando volvía de la Expo y la Feria de Sevilla.
Por lo que no es nuevo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Recuerdas haber visto en la tele las noticias de los que se han ido de vacaciones en junio y se les ha chafado la playa?


Yo me fui hace unos 6 años allá por el 2004 una semana de finales de junio y estar 3 o 4 dias con un chiribiri que estuve todo el dia metido en el hotel. Que desperdicio de vacaciones.... :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

.... se espera una bajada de temperatura que para el lunes y el martes no se pasaran de los 27ºC en el suroeste. La borrasca se va creando y ya gira frente a las costas de portugal, pero los modelos apuntan a que la mayor contidad de agua caerá en galicia y todo el noroeste, pero por aquí abajo en Andalucia de poca agua.

----------


## embalses al 100%

... http://www.cazatormentas.net





*Llega el final del verano y con él, la mal llamada gota fría*  




*31.08.10*. Como cada año cuando el verano va llegando a su fin, la noticia que sube a la portada de todos los medios de comunicación es la llegada de la mal llamada 'gota fría'. ¿Cómo se denomina de forma exacta este fenómeno? ¿En qué consiste? ¿Y qué tiene de verdad esta noticia? Te invitamos a saberlo, leyendo el resto de esta noticia (sigue leyendo). 

El fenómeno de la mal llamada 'gota fría' siempre se ha asociado a lluvias torrenciales producidas por violentas tormentas, y con preferencia en la fachada mediterránea peninsular y Baleares, a finales de verano y durante el otoño. ¿Cómo se denomina correctamente a este fenómeno y en qué consiste?

Tanto profresionales como aficionados a la Meteorología saben que el término correcto es el de Depresión Aislada en Niveles Altos o DANA. Pero por más que insistimos en ello, no estamos siendo capaces de que este término sea adoptado por los medios de comunicación, en sustitución del tradicional de 'gota fría', que sólo recoge una de las características de estos sistemas meteorológicos: la existencia de un embolsamiento de aire frío en capas altas de la atmósfera.

Las DANAs, de forma resumida, se forman como fruto de ondulaciones de las corrientes en chorro, que terminan estrangulándose, dejando estos sistemas de baja presión en altura, aislados de la corriente general del oeste. Genéricamente, su reflejo en superficie es muy escaso o nulo, por lo que no se detectan en los campos de líneas isóbaras a este nivel atmosférico. Por tanto, hay que buscarlas en mapas meteorológicos en niveles altos, por ejemplo, el de 500 hPa, con los mapas de isohipsas (las isohipsas unen puntos de la misma altura a la que se encuentran los 500 hPa de presión).

Un ejemplo lo constituye el mapa que encabeza esta noticia, y que representa la situación en 500 hPa del pasado día 17 de agosto. Recordemos que por aquellas fechas se produjeron precipitaciones de carácter torrencial en numerosos puntos dentro de la mitad sur, cuadrante sureste y mitad este peninsulares.

Ahora, refirámosnos a las noticias que desde ayer están apareciendo en los medios de comunicación, y que nos advierten de la llegada de la mal llamada 'gota fría'.

Estas noticias nos advierten de que, a partir del día 15 de septiembre, el fenómeno llegará y se prolongará hasta finales de octubre. Falso. La forma correcta de expresión que debería haberse usado es, por ejemplo: "a partir del 15 de septiembre aumentan las posibilidades de que la fachada mediterránea peninsular, Ceuta, Melilla y Baleares se vean afectados por lluvias torrenciales asociadas a DANAs". Y es que, la llegada de estas fechas supone un aumento de probabilidades, pero no aseguran que el fenómeno se vaya a dar ni cómo de importante va a ser. De hecho, es imposible saber cuándo y sobre qué lugar se van a producir las lluvias torrenciales, aunque sí podamos anticipar la formación de este tipo de configuraciones atmosféricas.

Reciente tenemos el caso de las lluvias torrenciales del 16 al 19 de agosto, en que algunas tormentas fueron imposibles de anticipar, fueron muy violentas, causaron grandes destrozos, e incluso víctimas mortales.

También se hace alusión a las elevadas temperaturas del Mar Mediterráneo; es otro ingrediente para la génesis de estas lluvias. Pero, por sí sólo, es completamente "inocuo" . Todo depende de la capacidad de la masa de aire de absorber esa humedad que "emite" el mar tan caliente. Por otro lado, los episodios más importantes de lluvias torrenciales asociadas a DANAs se han dado con temperaturas nada espectaculares, y normales para las fechas del año en que se produjeron.

Inidicar que sí es cierto que un Mar Mediterráneo cálido es una bomba en potencia, en parte. Ya que si el mar se calienta tanto es por ausencia de situaciones que le resten energía (vientos intensos, paso de frente y borrascas...) prolongadas en el tiempo. Por lo tanto, es difícil que en medio de una situación de tranquilidad atmosférica prolongada durante toda una estación, cambie de forma radical por una situación de DANA muy pronunciada. Explicado de otro modo: es difícil que tras un verano dominado por las altas presiones, se forme una DANA con un importante embolsamiento de aire frío en capas altas. Eso sí, si se forma, las consecuencias pueden ser catastróficas. Pero eso no se puede anticipar, nada más que con pocos días de antelación.

Por último, decir que no sirve de nada alertar a la población de un fenómeno que puede que sí o puede que no se dé, o que se dé de forma similar a como se ha dado otros años. Y que tampoco, si se da, se puede anticipar en dónde caerá el desastre. Es mejor advertir cuando se observe que el fenómeno se va a dar

----------


## embalses al 100%

Puesto que lluvias van a caer pocas(según las previsiones) y va a ser, creo, el primer temporal fuerte presente practicamente en todo el país, exceptuando las Islas Canarias, lo pongo en este hilo. Fijaos en el mapa de avisos para el lunes. Todos los avisos son por vientos.

----------


## sergi1907

De momento este nuevo año hidrológico parece que las lluvias nos están esquivando, esperemos cambie pronto.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Esperemos que después de esos vientos vengan lluvias.

Hoy en Valencia hemos tenido un día impresionante. Cielos despejados y temperaturas más que agradables.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esperemos que después de esos vientos vengan lluvias.
> 
> Hoy en Valencia hemos tenido un día impresionante. Cielos despejados y temperaturas más que agradables.


Por mí, que tenga que vaciar el pluvio por lo menos una vez  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

Aquí hemos tenido un día mejor que mejor, mínima de 14ºC y máxima de 26ºC. y el viento practicamente en calma a lo largo del día.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo particularmente no me fío mucho de las predicciones que hacen nuestros meteorólogos. Me fío bastante mas de la tecnología que usan en Bolivia.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Yo particularmente no me fío mucho de las predicciones que hacen nuestros meteorólogos. Me fío bastante mas de la tecnología que usan en Bolivia.


jajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  seguro que ese método no falla.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo particularmente no me fío mucho de las predicciones que hacen nuestros meteorólogos. Me fío bastante mas de la tecnología que usan en Bolivia.



Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . Voy a seguirles el ejemplo y voy a poner uno igual en la plaza de mi barrio, para que todo el mundo sepa el tiempo que va a hacer  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

En la actualización de hoy de la AEMET para el mapa de aviso de mañana, se pone así. Más información en http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos.

EDIT: Según he estado leyendo en algunas webs, esta borrosca está empezando a tener los síntomas de una ciclogénesis explosiva. Ahora se encuentra al sur de las costas de Groenlandia y se espera que se dirija hacia la península.

A ver lo que pasa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> esta borrosca está empezando a tener los síntomas de una ciclogénesis explosiva.


Por los mapas isobáricos que he visto, sí que puede ser una ciclogénesis explosiva perfectamente, se ve una caída de presión bastante generosa, superando los -20 hPa/24 h  :Embarrassment: 




> Ahora se encuentra al sur de las costas de Groenlandia y se espera que se dirija hacia la península.
> 
> A ver lo que pasa.


Dentro de la península no creo que se note demasiado, pero en todas las costas cantábricas y atlánticas... :Embarrassment: , va a haber festival de oleaje  :Cool: 

Dejo adjuntas:

1 - Mapa isobárico METEOSAT-7 Visible 06z 08-11-2010 (Qué peligro tienen esas isobaras tan juntas  :Cool: )
2 - Pasada ascendente del Ascat 11:00 UTC 08-11-2010
3 - Detalle Imagen Ascat anterior...

Cuando se acerque a la costa... las olas van a parecer tsunamis  :Embarrassment: , he leído por ahí y se habla de olas de más de 10 metros  :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo particularmente no me fío mucho de las predicciones que hacen nuestros meteorólogos. Me fío bastante mas de la tecnología que usan en Bolivia.


Evo Morales ha hecho más por la enseñanza del pueblo que toda la AEMET junta.
¡Eso son predicciones y lo demás cuento!
Dígame donde lo encuentro que me compro unos cuantos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Evo Morales ha hecho más por la enseñanza del pueblo que toda la AEMET junta.
> ¡Eso son predicciones y lo demás cuento!
> Dígame donde lo encuentro que me compro unos cuantos.


Jejejejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , prefiero eso, que al menos no falla, antes que toda una agencia que falla más que una escopeta de feria  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, la "tormenta" se acerca a nuestras costas norteñas, y consecuentemente, la fuerza del viento aumenta  :Embarrassment: . A estas horas, tiene que haber algunas olas que peguen unos buenos rebates contra las escolleras  :Cool: 

Aquí os dejo una imagen de la pasada descendente del Ascat a las 20:05 UTC / 08-11-2010 (osea, hace un momento que la han tomado  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, la "tormenta" se acerca a nuestras costas norteñas, y consecuentemente, la fuerza del viento aumenta . A estas horas, tiene que haber algunas olas que peguen unos buenos rebates contra las escolleras 
> 
> Aquí os dejo una imagen de la pasada descendente del Ascat a las 20:05 UTC / 08-11-2010 (osea, hace un momento que la han tomado )


Qué pena, ha caído el blanco justo en el centro de la tormenta  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Qué pena, ha caído el blanco justo en el centro de la tormenta


Aquí lo tienes  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ... Como coja a algún barco por ahí en medio  :EEK!:  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

> Aquí lo tienes  ... Como coja a algún barco por ahí en medio


¡Alguno que otro puede salir mareado! :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> Aquí lo tienes  ... Como coja a algún barco por ahí en medio


Ahora mismo llevo para allí la neumática con su motorcillo de 3 caballos y un borriquito.

O quizás sea mejor que lleve alguno de los veleros que me dejaron llevar en las clases de vela ligera.

Un laser o un 420 ahí correría como alma que lleva el diablo!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  (Vamos, más que los Red Bull)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un laser o un 420 ahí correría como alma que lleva el diablo!!  (Vamos, más que los Red Bull)


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Te imaginas ahí un portaaviones en medio de la tormenta haciendo maniobras  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: , así sería: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7uRtxz0DxQ uy madre mía, que poquito le ha faltao  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

¡por que poquitoooooo!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Unas buenas olas tienen que haber, he leído, que en las boyas se han superado los 10 metros... y no me extraña, porque viendo la imagen del WindSAT (imagen adjunta)  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Un enorme socavón de 20 metros corta el Paseo Nuevo de San Sebastián

Un enorme socavón en el Paseo Nuevo de 20 por 15 metros, que afecta a toda la calzada, el carril bici y la acera peatonal, es uno de los "importantes desperfectos" ocasionados esta madrugada en San Sebastián por el fuerte oleaje, que ha dañado también la zona del Peine del Viento de Eduardo Chillida. 

Un enorme socavón de 20 metros corta el Paseo Nuevo de San Sebastián 
Ampliar fotografía Un enorme socavón de 20 metros corta el Paseo Nuevo de San Sebastián Ampliar fotografía Un enorme socavón de 20 metros corta el Paseo Nuevo de San Sebastián Ampliar fotografía .Noticias relacionadas
El viento y la lluvia provocan desprendimientos y obligan a acordonar el paseo marítimo de Gijón
El fuerte temporal deja dos muertos, un desaparecido y varios heridos.Alerta en 37 provincias por lluvias, nieve, viento o fuerte oleaje.
Los concejales Enrique Ramos (Seguridad Ciudadana), Alberto Rodríguez (Servicios Urbanos) y Ana Rivilla (Vías Públicas) han presentado un balance provisional de daños en una rueda de prensa en la capital donostiarra, en la que han pedido precaución a los ciudadanos dado que se prevé que la situación se repita con la misma crudeza por la tarde, coincidiendo con la pleamar.

Enrique Ramos ha asegurado que ha sido un "temporal realmente duro", que recuerda al ocurrido el 11 de marzo de 2008, aunque las consecuencias parecen ahora mayores.

Al igual que entonces, el Paseo Nuevo también presenta un enorme socavón, aunque en otro punto, cuya reparación será más complicada que hace dos años, cuando los trabajos se prolongaron tres o cuatro meses, ha explicado Ana Rivilla.

En esta ocasión, el mar se ha tragado todo el ancho del paseo con lo que, a diferencia de lo ocurrido en 2008, resulta totalmente imposible el tránsito de vehículos de obra, mientras que el muro presenta un gran agujero de cinco por cinco metros por el que entra con fuerza el oleaje.

El socavón se encuentra a 50 metros de los servicios públicos, aunque los daños se extienden por todo el paseo con bancos, tramos de barandilla, pivotes, farolas y máquinas de OTA arrancadas.

El Peine del Viento también ha sido objeto de la ira del mar, que ha arrancado y desplazado varios metros piedras de unos 500-600 kilos, además de causar daños relevantes en el pavimento de granito.

El oleaje y el fuerte viento han provocado desperfectos en locales y servicios ubicados en las playas donostiarras como es el caso de la discoteca La Rotonda, situada en los bajos de La Concha, o el espigón de La Zurriola, en el que se ha movido alguna de sus grandes piedras.

Tampoco se han librado del embate del mar los puentes de la ciudad, así como algunos garajes y varias embarcaciones, que se han soltado de sus amarres, mientras que algunas calles de la Parte Vieja han amanecido con balsas de agua.

Noticias yahoo.es

----------


## Luján

Así se ha vivido el último temporal en Pina del Montalgrao, Castellón:



Y así se vivió en Valencia:



Ambas imágenes son de acceso público y están obtenidas de la web del departamento de meteorología del CEAM.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Llegaron a hablar de que se habían registrado en las boyas olas de hasta 18 metros  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

No es por nada, pero ya me parece "arrempujar" bastante, se han pasado tres pueblos  :Embarrassment: 

Una ola de 18 metros no rompe contra el puerto o los paseos y rompe los muros, literalmente se entraría dentro de la ciudad y la barrería entera...

Una cacharra de 18 metros no es una ola, eso sería un tsumani (y de los gordos), así que, a ver si se dejan de inventar tanto, porque vamos, una de 18 metros no se lo traga ni el más pardillo  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Llegaron a hablar de que se habían registrado en las boyas olas de hasta 18 metros 
> 
> No es por nada, pero ya me parece "arrempujar" bastante, se han pasado tres pueblos 
> 
> Una ola de 18 metros no rompe contra el puerto o los paseos y rompe los muros, literalmente se entraría dentro de la ciudad y la barrería entera...
> 
> Una cacharra de 18 metros no es una ola, eso sería un tsumani (y de los gordos), así que, a ver si se dejan de inventar tanto, porque vamos, una de 18 metros no se lo traga ni el más pardillo



No te creas.

Una ola de 18 metros en mar de fondo puede traducirse, después de comenzar a romper muy mar adentro en olas de 5-7m o incluso 10 en la orilla. La diferencia entre un tsunami de 18 m y una ola de la misma altitud es que el tsunami no es una ola en sí, sino más bien una marea.

Puede parecer lo mismo, pero el comportamiento físico es totalmente diferente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, y ¿no apareció una boya de 10 toneladas varada en una playa? Ya tenían que sen grandes y fuertes las olas para llevarse un bicho de esos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Habéis visto el vídeo hoy de un aficionado grabando las olas desde su terraza y ha roto una ola y se le ha metido la ola dentro de casa??? Aco**nante  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

A ver si encuentro el vídeo por la red, es flipante como rompe la ola, sube y se le entra dentro de casa  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Euskadi y Cantabria, las comunidades con mayor riesgo.- La nieve permitirá 350 kilómetros esquiables en 18 estaciones

AGENCIAS 26/11/2010
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepunac_2/Tes
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * España

Las bajas temperaturas, el viento y la nieve ponen en alerta a 29 provincias de 12 comunidades autónomas, según informa la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) en su página web. La ola de frío a motivado el cierre al tráfico de cuatro puertos de montaña de la red secundaria de carreteras y en veinticinco es necesario el uso de cadenas. Se prevé que no amaine hasta el próximo miércoles, ante lo que el Ministerio de Fomento ha activado el dispositivo invernal para prevenir incidencias en carreteras, ferrocarriles y aeropuertos.


Un camión quitanieves despeja una carretera en Navarra- EFE

A partir del sábado, el paso de sucesivas borrascas por la península y Canarias darán lugar a lluvias intensas y vientos fuertes, según la Aemet. Se espera que el temporal empiece a remitir el próximo martes en Canarias y que a partir del miércoles, 1 de diciembre, lo haga en la península.

La alerta naranja (riesgo importante) solo está activada en Álava, Guipúzcoa, Vizcaya y Cantabria por nevadas que pueden alcanzar los cinco centímetros. En el resto de provincias, las alertas son amarillas (riesgo), la mayoría por las bajas temperaturas, que alcanzan hasta ocho grados bajo cero en Burgos y Soria.

En Aragón, la Aemet prevé para hoy una temperatura de seis grados bajo cero en el Pirineo oscense, en Albarracín y Jiloca, Gúdar y Maestrazgo (Teruel) y en la Ibérica Zaragozana una temperatura de seis grados bajo cero. Seis grados bajo cero también pueden alcanzarse en la Comunidad de Madrid, en La Rioja, en Cuenca, Guadalajara, Ávila, León, Palencia, Salamanca, Segovia y Zamora. Durante la tarde-noche del sábado se esperan nevadas de poca intensidad, por encima de los 700 u 800 metros, en zonas del interior de Albacete, Murcia, Comunidad Valenciana y sur de Cataluña.

Girona está en alerta amarilla por temperaturas de hasta menos seis grados en el Pirineo y Llivia, y por vientos costeros en el Ampurdán, mientras que en Lleida la Aemet espera una acumulación de nieve de cinco centímetros en el valle de Arán y una temperatura de seis grados bajo cero.

En Navarra, la Aemet espera que el mercurio marque los menos seis grados en la zona del Pirineo y prevé una acumulación de nieve de 3 centímtros en la vertiente cantábrica. En el archipiélago canario se ha activado alerta amarilla por rachas máximas de viento de hasta 80 kilómetros por hora en Gran Canaria, La Palma y Tenerife, mientras que el viento costero soplará con fuerza en Ibiza y Formentera, Mallorca y Menorca.

En Asturias hay alerta amarilla por nevadas que pueden alcanzar los 5 centímetros en la cordillera y en los Picos de Europa.

Protección Civil aconseja viajar por carretera sólo si es imprescindible y preferentemente por autopistas, autovías y carreteras principales. Recomienda también atención ante la posible formación de placas de hielo en la calzada y viajar con el depósito de combustible lleno. En las zonas marítimas, insta a mantenerse alejado playas, puertos deportivos y lugares bajos que puedan sufrir fuertes oleajes.


¡A abrigarse toca!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya día que hace aquí: Lluvia, Aire y frío, aunque no creo que nieve.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin: .

Lleva lloviendo desde las 06:00 y todavía sigue y van ya 20L/m2 y subiendo el pluvio como la espuma. Aquí si que se está notando bien el temporal, y encima según veo en las predicciones lluvia durante todo la semana que viene.

EDIT 2:Voy editando según voy encontrando cosas por internet. La situación de esta semana y de la que viene, es igual o parecida de la que sufrimos el invierno pasado aquí en Andalucía: El anticiclón de las Azores se va de vacaciones al polo Norte y las borrascas pasan de pleno por aquí. Para el lunes viene una gordad.

EDIT 1:Edito para poner la imagen del radar de Sevilla ahora mismo:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Acabo de vaciar 35L/m2 del pluvio, porque sino veia que iba a rebosar, y sigue lloviendo.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena noticia, aquí chispeando desde las 3 de la madrugada, pero ahora parece ser que nos habéis mandado las nubes los del sur, porque empieza a llover un poco más y eltiempo.es prevé 25 mm para el día de hoy, intensas lluvias para la tarde-noche que esperemos se cumplan y los pluvios de aquí se parezcan a los de tu Sevilla. Un saludo amigo mio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Muy buena noticia, aquí chispeando desde las 3 de la madrugada, pero ahora parece ser que nos habéis mandado las nubes los del sur, porque empieza a llover un poco más y eltiempo.es prevé 25 mm para el día de hoy, intensas lluvias para la tarde-noche que esperemos se cumplan y los pluvios de aquí se parezcan a los de tu Sevilla. Un saludo amigo mio.



Actualizo:

Parece que por aquí la lluvia tiene los minutos contados, pero el viento y el frío no nos dejaran. Parece que esta tarde no me mojaré en Betis. Pero de momento tadavía cae con fuerza. El acumulado total ahora mismo es de 45L/m2 aprox. Esta noche diré la cantidad total que ha caido.

Saludos.

----------


## toni13

Pues parece que el temporal empieza ha hacer efecto en el rio..., la presa de Cantillana esta desaguando un poco por las compuertas :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  no he podio sacar fotos porque no lllevaba la camara  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Llueve sobre la zona desde ayer tarde, de forma tranquila pero sin parar.
En el embalse de Iznajar, recogidos 10 L/m2.
Y esto no tiene pinta de querer parar :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Llueve sobre la zona desde ayer tarde, de forma tranquila pero sin parar.
> En el embalse de Iznajar, recogidos 10 L/m2.
> Y esto no tiene pinta de querer parar


Aquí desde las 06:00 de la mañana hasta las 16:00 han caido 60L/m2. Y no me mojado en el Betis, pues lo han suspendido por la lluvia. Desde las 16:30 llueve flojito sin parar y van 5L/m2 de chispeo.

----------


## sergi1907

> Aquí desde las 06:00 de la mañana hasta las 16:00 han caido 60L/m2. Y no me mojado en el Betis, pues lo han suspendido por la lluvia. Desde las 16:30 llueve flojito sin parar y van 5L/m2 de chispeo.


¿Tánto ha llovido en Sevilla para suspender el partido?

----------


## perdiguera

En Gavà en las últimas 24 h. dos asquerosos mm

----------


## ben-amar

> En Gavà en las últimas 24 h. dos asquerosos mm


Menos da una piedra, hombre :Wink:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola  todos.
Por aquí, 14 litros en las últimas 24 horas... y cayendo de lo lindo :Wink: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## sergi1907

> En Gavà en las últimas 24 h. dos asquerosos mm


Y suerte, en Tarragona hemos tenido sol :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Puerto de Sagunto empieza a mojarse ahora, pero con gotas que apenas se ven.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Tánto ha llovido en Sevilla para suspender el partido?


Esta mañana caía de lo lindo. Unos goterones, con viento frío y fuerte que caía. También es verdad que hace un par de semanas cambiaron el cesped al campo y no se que le han hecho al sistema de drenaje, pues este campo lo tenía bastante bien. En terreno de juego en sí era un charco, el balón ni rodaba y botaba por muy alto que lo lanzara el arbitro. Si tienes oportunidad de ver lo en las noticias lo comprobarás por ti mismo.
Lo dicho en total 61L/m2.

----------


## REEGE

Pues por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, desde el mediodía que comenzó a llover ya llevamos 15 mm y sigue a éstas horas lloviendo... Según eltiempo.es estará así hasta las 4 de la madrugada... Un saludo y que gustazo de día.

----------


## REEGE

Despeñados ocho vehículos tras el derrumbamiento de una ladera por las lluvias en Carmona (Sevilla)
hace 19 mins

Carmona (Sevilla), 27 nov (EFE).- El derrumbamiento de una ladera en la localidad sevillana de Carmona debido a la fuerte lluvia ha provocado el arrastre de, al menos, ocho vehículos que estaban aparcados en el lugar y que se han precipitado desde una altura de unos cien metros sin que se hayan registrado víctimas. Despeñados ocho vehículos tras el derrumbamiento de una ladera por las lluvias en Carmona. 

Según ha informado a Efe un portavoz de la Guardia Civil, en un primer momento, los vecinos alertaron de que se escuchaban voces en la zona en la que los vehículos quedaron enterrados en lodo, con lo que se puso inmediatamente en marcha un dispositivo de rastreo, y se trasladaron a la zona agentes con dos perros.

El motivo, según ha explicado a Efe uno de los bomberos que han actuado en la zona, es que algunos de los vecinos oyeron cómo sonaba una radio desde el interior de uno de los vehículos siniestrados, y que probablemente fue fruto de que se conectó por un cortocircuito, lo que hizo pensar que podría haber personas dentro de algún coche.

No obstante, los canes no han detectado señales de vida en esa zona, aunque la búsqueda se reanudará por la mañana a las 8 de la mañana, ya que en estos momentos no hay visibilidad suficiente ni para poder rescatar a los vehículos como para buscar personas dentro de ellos, según han explicado fuentes de la Guardia Civil.

Los vehículos siniestrados se encuentran cubiertos por unos seis metros de lodo, según ha podido constatar Efe en la zona, donde se han congregado desde el momento en que se informó del siniestro -las 14,30 horas- efectivos de la Guardia Civil, la Policía Local de Carmona, y los bomberos de esta localidad y la vecina de Écija.

Al parecer, las lluvias torrenciales que han afectado durante la jornada de hoy a la localidad sevillana ha sido el motivo de este desprendimiento de esta ladera, donde se encontraban aparcados los coches, aunque en este lugar no hay ningún aparcamiento oficial.

Fuente: Noticias Yahoo.es

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos que solo sea eso, la radio, y que no haya victimas

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esperemos que no haya pasado nada más grave que se hayan enterrado en barro los coches. A lo mejor FEDE nos puede aclarar algo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para mañana se espera la entrada de otro nuevo temporal, que deje lluvias en casi toda la península, siendo en forma de nieve a partir de los 500m en N, a partir de los 700m en el centro y a partir de los 1000-1200m aquí, en el sur. 

Por aquí se esperan lluvias moderadas, intensas y persistentes a lo largo de mañana.

En Canarias se esperan fuertes rachas de viento que mañana han obligado a cerrar todos los colegios, institutos y universidades del archipielago. Os dejo el mapa de avisos para mañana, siendo los del sur por lluvias, los del centro y norte por nevadas y Temp. bajas y los de Canarias por vientos.

----------


## ben-amar

Bienvenido sea este nuevo frente  :Smile: 
¡¡¡aguaaaaaaa!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bienvenido sea este nuevo frente 
> ¡¡¡aguaaaaaaa!!!


Pues que sepas que todo apunta a lluvias durante toda esta semana. Espero que esto se cumpla y que ya empiecen a verse subir de verdad los embalses.

----------


## perdiguera

Y aquí sin llover, ni nada parecido.
Esperemos que por arriba, el Pirineo, lo haga.

----------


## Luján

La zona de Valencia está pasando en seco. Hoy hace bastante frío, por fin temperaturas de 5ºC a esta hora.

Las predicciones son de que llueva algo, pero no estoy muy convencido.

Ayer algunas gotas en la provincia de Alicante, máximos de 5.2 litros en Tollos.

Hoy de momento ni gota en ninguna de las torres meteorológicas que el CEAM tiene repartidas por la Comunidad Valenciana.

----------


## nando

Pués aqui no para de llover el sábado todo el dia y hoy vamos por el mismo camino hemos salido en la 1º de televisión española esta mañana por alerta naranja por acumulación de nieve 15cm  :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  pero de momento nada de nada en la cuenca alta del segura ahí si tiene pinta de nevazo jejeje :Big Grin:  estaremos en alerta  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Para alertas las de Canarias.

Avisos de nivel rojo por vientos, Declarada alerta Roja por la Delegación de Gobierno, Colegios e institutos cerrados.

Rachas ya de más de 120Km/h en algunos lugares.

Así estaban las Islas a las 12:00:

Tomada de la web eltiempo.es, donde se puede ver la cantidad de rayos que han caído por allí.

Así los muestra la AEMET:


Ah! y el radar de precipitaciones de Canarias por fin funciona!!!!

----------


## perdiguera

¡Cómo me gusta que llueva en Fuerteventura!

----------


## Luján

> ¡Cómo me gusta que llueva en Fuerteventura!


Y a mí, y a mí.

Aquí va lo que ha llovido desde las 00:00 hasta la última imagen del radar que he bajado:

----------


## Luján

Siguiendo un poco más el temporal que está azotando a mi tierra, os pongo aquí la última imagen de rayos que tiene la AEMET a la hora de escribir estas líneas.

Si los más de 5500 que mostraba ayer parecían mucho, esperad a ver ésta:


más de 12200 rayos en 6 horas. Literalmente se ha caído el cielo sobre las Canarias.


EDIT:

Pongo a continuación una secuencia con las últimas imágenes del radar de lluvias de Canarias. La secuencia tiene saltos porque no todas las imágenes existían en la base de datos de la AEMET. Comienza el 28 a las 19:10 y termina hoy a las 08:10.

----------


## Luján

Así han sido los últimos días desde la perspectiva de los radares de lluvias de la AEMET:

Comienzo de la animación: día 28 a las 19:00
Fin de la animación: hoy (30) a las 08:00
Intervalo entre imágenes: 30 minutos

Existen ausencias de ciertas imágenes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí acaba de caer un buen chaparron y he visto mi primer arcoiris doble. En cuanto puede subo las imagenes. Ha dejado 3L/m2, más los 3 de esta mañana, los 19 de ayer y los 60 del sábado, ya superamos la barrera de los 200L/m2(212L/m2 exactamente) en este año hidrologico aquí en Sevilla.

----------


## sergi1907

El primer temporal de nieve y frío que se ha cernido sobre la península ha tocado de pleno las comarcas del Pirineo y del Prepirineo leridano y la nieve ha caído hasta cotas de 500 metros, lo que ayer obligó a suspender numerosas rutas escolares de estas comarcas leridanas, así como a cortar carreteras y el uso obligatorio de cadenas en otros tramos. El temporal irá remitiendo de cara al fin de semana, aunque el intenso frío se dejará sentir. 



El primer temporal de nieve y frío que se ha cernido sobre la península ha tocado de pleno las comarcas del Pirineo y del Prepirineo leridano y la nieve ha caído hasta cotas de 500 metros, lo que ayer obligó a suspender numerosas rutas escolares de estas comarcas leridanas, así como a cortar carreteras y el uso obligatorio de cadenas en otros tramos. El temporal irá remitiendo de cara al fin de semana, aunque el intenso frío se dejará sentir.
En la jornada de ayer un total de 681 alumnos de las comarcas de montaña de Lleida no pudieron asistir a clase, como consecuencia de que hubo que suspender las rutas de transporte escolar por el estado de las carreteras, lo que obligó a cerrar varios colegios.
La nieve dejó sin colegio a 744 niños de toda Catalunya de las comarcas de Lleida, Barcelona y Girona, según datos de Educació, aunque fueron las de Lleida las más afectadas. En la comarca de lAlta Ribagorza no pudieron asistir al colegio 150 alumnos; en lAlt Urgell, 438; en el Pallars Jussà, 36, y en el Pallar Sobirpa faltaron a las aulas 57 escolares por el mal estado de las carreteras. No se descartaba que durante la jornada de hoy el servicio de transporte escolar pueda verse restablecido en la mayoría de las rutas, ya que las previsiones en la tarde de ayer eran de mejoría.
La primera nevada importante que este otoño ha caído en el tercio norte de la península también afectó a la red viaria de Catalunya, principalmente de Lleida y la Barcelona Central.
El Servei Català de Trànsit se vio obligado a restringir durante la jornada de ayer la circulación de camiones en los accesos al túnel de Vielha. Además otros tramos se vieron afectados por la nieve, lo que obligó al uso de cadenas. Las carreteras más afectadas de las comarcas de Lleida fueron la C-13, entre Llavorsí y Esterri DÀneu (Pallars Sobirà); la C-14, en Coll de Nargó, en lAlt Urgell; la C-142b, en Pla de Beret; la C-147, en Esterri DÀneu; la C-28, en Vielha (La Val dAran); la C-462 en Alàs i Cerc (Alt Urgell); la L-500 y la L-501, en Abella de la Conca (Pallars Jussà).
En la comarca de lAlta Ribagorça, una de las más afectadas, la nevada también provocó alguna salida de vía en la carretera de la Vall de Boí, concretamente de algunos camiones y obligó a suspender y modificar el programa de actos de la fiesta del décimo aniversario del Patrimonio de la Humanidad de la Vall de Boí.
La nieve también obligó a suspender otros actos institucionales como el que estaba previsto en el Pont de Suert de presentación del Plan Neucat de este invierno por parte de responsables de la Generalitat.
El Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya informó a través de un comunicado de prensa que la llegada de la perturbación, en combinación con la masa de aire frío instalada en Catalunya es lo que ha dado lugar a nevadas que han dejado gruesos superiores a los 20 centímetros en el Pirineo y en el Prepirineo y nevadas en cotas bajas de la depresión Central.
Las precipitaciones comenzaron por la zona del litoral y Prelitoral en forma de lluvia débil y posteriormente se extendió por la depresión central, donde las precipitaciones ya fueron de nieve en cotas de hasta 500 metros, para llegar posteriormente a las comarcas del Pirineo y Prepirineo donde ha nevado en todas las cotas.
Por poblaciones, la más afectada por la nevada fue la del Pont de Suert, donde se alcanzaron los 10 centímetros de espesor, seguido de cerca de la Seu dUrgell y Coll Nargó, con 9 centímetros o los 5 centímetros de Esterri dÀneu. La comarca del Aran se ha visto en este temporal menos afectadas y ayer en Vielha apenas de alcanzó un centímetro de nieve, al igual que Tremp, capital del Pallars Jussà.
Buena situación de las estaciones
Sin lugar a dudas las más beneficiadas por esta nevada han sido las estaciones de esquí del Pirineo. La estación de esquí Boí-Taüll se asegura espesores inmejorables para su apertura el próximo viernes 3 de diciembre.
El temporal de frío y nieve que recorre la mayor parte de la península y que permanecerá hasta hoy también ha afectado ha afectado especialmente a Galicia y Castilla y León. Además de la nieve, por la que otras doce comunidades autónomas han sido consideradas en alerta amarilla por la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), Canarias lo está por lluvia y viento. En total, hay 33 provincias españolas en alerta.
En todo el Estado español más de 5.000 niños no pudieron asistir al colegio por la suspensión de las rutas de transporte escolar y varias vías de vieron afectadas.


http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=00:00:01

----------


## REEGE

El temporal pierde intensidad a la espera de un nuevo frente frío que llegará durante el puente

Alerta amarilla para 23 provincias durante este jueves. Lugo, Pontevedra y Ourense todavía están en alerta naranja.

Durante el próximo puente de la Constitución habrá mal tiempo con nuevas nevadas. Las temperaturas subirán a partir del domingo.

El temporal de frío y nieve que desde el pasado fin de semana afecta prácticamente a todo el país tiende a perder intensidad. Sin embargo, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) mantiene aún para este jueves la alerta amarilla (riesgo) ante la previsión de nieve, sobre todo en zonas de montaña, y fenómenos adversos costeros en 23 provincias de 11 comunidades autónomas y ha activado la alerta naranja (riesgo importante) en algunos puntos de las provincias gallegas de Lugo, Pontevedra y Ourense. 


Lugo, Pontevedra y Ourense están aún en alerta naranja Las carreteras, sobre todo en zonas de montaña, se están viendo muy perjudicadas por las nevadas. De hecho, en varios puertos de la provincia de León es obligado es uso de cadenas y la circulación es complicada, ha alertado la Dirección General de Tráfico (DGT).

MeteoGalicia confirma que el tiempo de este jueves en la comunidad experimentará un ligero empeoramiento que propiciará precipitaciones de nieve en alturas superiores a los 300 metros.

Otro temporal en el puente
Ya el viernes, la situación no mejora demasiado y parece que se extenderá durante el puente. Y es que otro frente frío cruzará rápidamente gran parte de la Península dando lugar a lluvias primero en Galicia, y luego en el centro y sureste del país. Las precipitaciones incluso serán de nieve con cotas de 300/400 metros en el norte, de 500 a 700 en el centro y de 600 a 900 metros en el sur y en Baleares. 


Habrá heladas generalizadas en el interior peninsular También son posibles precipitaciones débiles en las islas occidentales de Canarias. Los españoles tampoco se librarán de las heladas, que serán generalizadas en el interior peninsular, probablemente moderadas a fuertes en zonas altas de la mitad norte. 

El sábado será un día de transición en el que se  mantendrá la situación anticiclónica y estable, a la espera de otra profunda borrasca atlántica que se aproximará al oeste peninsular provocando un aumento de la nubosidad con precipitaciones débiles a moderadas en el tercio más occidental a últimas horas.  Entre el domingo 5 y el miércoles 8 de diciembre, habrá más precipitaciones en todo el país, sobre todo intensas en la vertiente atlántica peninsular y más débiles y ocasionales en el área mediterránea.

Temperaturas
Las temperaturas ascenderán notablemente durante el domingo y lunes de forma generalizada, desapareciendo las heladas en gran parte de la Península. El martes y miércoles tenderán a bajar de nuevo, con heladas en zonas de montaña.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por cierto Reege, no os nevó el otro día por allí en el Frenedas???? Así así andaría no? Decían que la cota era de 700 msnm y allí estaréis más o menos por esa cota, o me equivoco?  :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Aquí estamos sobre los 720 metros, pero nada de nieve, se han ido más bien para la zona de Alcaráz y Santiago de la Espada, o sea, más al Este y Sur, del Fresnedas. Eso sí lluvias hemos tenido casi todos los días, aunque no muy fuertes, pero bueno, han servido para subir el nivel del embalse unos 8 cm... que no está nada mal... Lo malo es que ya parece que el tiempo nos va a dejar y las lluvias serán muy poquitas. Un saludo amigo mio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, para el puente me parece que viene una buena. A ver si nos deja otros casi 100L/m2 como esta última.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] Lo malo es que ya parece que el tiempo nos va a dejar y las lluvias serán muy poquitas. Un saludo amigo mio.


Eso pensaba yo el año pasado por estas mismas fechas, de que no iba a caer ni gota y los embalses iban a seguir todos secos... y luego fíjate lo que pasó a partir de finales de diciembre, el pluviómetro todos los días hasta arriba... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Todavía queda todo el invierno y la primavera, esperemos que se porten bien y nos dejen unos buenos chaparrones  :Cool: 




> Bueno, para el puente me parece que viene una buena. A ver si nos deja otros casi 100L/m2 como esta última.


A quién le tengo que poner una vela para que eso se cumpla???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A quién le tengo que poner una vela para que eso se cumpla???



Pues tienes que empujar un poquito un anticiclón en el mediterráneo, para que afecte más de pleno y animar al anticiclón de las azores para que siga de vacaciones entre nuestras latitudes y el polo norte, para que además así se quede estancada la borrasca.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues tienes que empujar un poquito un anticiclón en el mediterráneo, para que afecte más de pleno y animar al anticiclón de las azores para que siga de vacaciones entre nuestras latitudes y el polo norte, *para que además así se quede estancada la borrasca.*


No hay problema para que se quede estancada, déjalo en mis manos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ahora bajo a la nave, cojo unas barras de hierro, cojo la radial y la remachadora y vamos, monto en el tejado un HAARP que ni el del tío Sam  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No hay problema para que se quede estancada, déjalo en mis manos 
> 
> Ahora bajo a la nave, cojo unas barras de hierro, cojo la radial y la remachadora y vamos, monto en el tejado un HAARP que ni el del tío Sam


Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , eso eso, a ver si vienen para acá todas las posibles.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Pero no nos dejarás nada a los demás? ¡Abusón!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Pero no nos dejarás nada a los demás? ¡Abusón!


Yo lo que voy a hacer es mandar al anticiclón de las Azores al círculo polar ártico  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y que entren las borrascas directas como flechas... luego ya, que ellas repartan agua por donde quieran  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Eso sería trasladarnos a la India y Bangladesh. Entre 8 y 12 metros de columna de agua anual. Genial

----------


## ben-amar

Ha comenzado el fresquito de verdad.
Lucena, 21:00, 3º - 
Por primera vez, hielo en los coches

----------


## REEGE

Yo estoy pasando días libres en Tomelloso y aquí de madrugada ha caído una buena nevada, que a éstas horas se está derritiendo muy rápidamente por el aumento de las temperaturas y por un cielo radiante y despejado. A las 7:00 horas estábamos a 0º y calles, tejados, coches y campos blancos... No os preocupeis que hay fotos que ésta noche cuando llegue a casa intentaré mostraros, y deciros también que en el Fresnedas ha nevado igualmente, que me acaba de llamar un compañero, así que si os metéis en el post de la presa de Fresnedas, vereis la nieve allí, practicamente igual al año pasado, de donde colgué ayer las fotos. Un saludo y cuidado con la carretera a los que os vais de puente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo estoy pasando días libres en Tomelloso y aquí de madrugada ha caído una buena nevada, que a éstas horas se está derritiendo muy rápidamente por el aumento de las temperaturas y por un cielo radiante y despejado. A las 7:00 horas estábamos a 0º y calles, tejados, coches y campos blancos... No os preocupeis que hay fotos que ésta noche cuando llegue a casa intentaré mostraros, y deciros también que en el Fresnedas ha nevado igualmente, que me acaba de llamar un compañero, así que si os metéis en el post de la presa de Fresnedas, vereis la nieve allí, practicamente igual al año pasado, de donde colgué ayer las fotos. Un saludo y cuidado con la carretera a los que os vais de puente.


A nosotros por aquí más que la nieve es el agua, pues parece ser, que vamos a tener todo el puente pasado por lluvias abundantes  :Embarrassment: , bueno, no hay mal que por bien no venga, al menos, los ríos correrán y se llenarán un poquito más los embalses...

Fijaros en la imagen adjunta  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy aquí no hemos pasado de los 10ºC, y seguramente esta noche caerá una helada. En La Puebla de los Infantes me han llamado y me han dicho que lleva helando dos días seguidos. Mañana temprano me iré de fin de semana para allá, entonces si que voy a pasar frío. 

De momento creo que nos va caer una buena este puente.

----------


## Luján

Pamplona amaneción con una nevada espectacular, pero a las 16:00 lucía el Sol. Eso sí, todo el suelo blanco.

Por el camino, hielo en el puerto del Escandón y en la zona de Calamocha, pero cielos despejados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pamplona amaneción con una nevada espectacular, pero a las 16:00 lucía el Sol. Eso sí, todo el suelo blanco.
> 
> Por el camino, hielo en el puerto del Escandón y en la zona de Calamocha, pero cielos despejados.


Ya estás allí???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Por lo que comentas, supongo que sí, así que... sal a la ventana y... foto!!! a ese manto blanco  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Ya estás allí???  Por lo que comentas, supongo que sí, así que... sal a la ventana y... foto!!! a ese manto blanco


Raudo y veloz, como el viento que acaricia y golpea los arboles de Navarra.
¡venga esa foto de blanco, hombre!

----------


## Luján

> Ya estás allí???  Por lo que comentas, supongo que sí, así que... sal a la ventana y... foto!!! a ese manto blanco


Salida de Sagunto a las 11:00. Llegada a Pamplona sobre las 17:00, teniendo paradas técnicas en Calamocha, área de servicio de Valtierra y Noaín (visita a una amiga)




> Raudo y veloz, como el viento que acaricia y golpea los arboles de Navarra.
> ¡venga esa foto de blanco, hombre!


Ahora va, tened paciencia.


Ben, en Valencia-Castellón no hay problema, Las dejé con 7-8ºC y cielos despejados.

----------


## sergi1907

Una persona murió y un niño de 9 años desapareció el martes en España debido a un intenso temporal de lluvias que desbordó ríos e inundó poblaciones al sur del país y obligó a evacuar casi un millar de viviendas en Écija, Sevilla. Seguir leyendo el arículo
Foto y Vídeo relacionado Un muerto y un desaparecido en el temporal de lluvia Ampliar fotografía 

Un hombre de 31 años falleció en un cortijo del municipio de Arroyo del Ojanco, en Jaén, debido al impacto de un rayo, según pudo confirmar una portavoz de Protección Civil.

En Ciudad Real, los servicios de emergencias buscaban a un niño, que según diversos medios tendría 9 años, desaparecido en la localidad de La Bienvenida cuando una riada hizo volcar el coche en el que viajaba con su familia, según indicó un miembro del servicio de emergencias de esa provincia.

Las provincias de Córdoba, Huelva y Sevilla se encontraban en estado de alerta naranja (de riesgo importante) y otras nueve en alerta amarilla (de riesgo) por lluvias, según indicó en su página web la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, después de que las intensas lluvias provocaran inundaciones que se cebaron especialmente con el municipio de Écija, afectado por las crecidas del río Genil, afluente del Guadalquivir.

En esa localidad, unas 800 viviendas tuvieron que ser desalojadas, afectando a entre 800 y 1.000 personas, según varios medios, y la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), en colaboración con la Guardia Civil rescató a 28 personas aisladas en una urbanización y a otras tres del polideportivo municipal, según indicó un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa.

Un total de 242 efectivos de la UME estaban trabajando en Écija para paliar los efectos de las inundaciones, añadió el comunicado.

También en Ciudad Real, 45 personas permanecían aisladas en una casa rural después de que el río derribara el puente de acceso, según indicó en Radio Nacional el propietario del establecimiento.

El Ministerio del Interior recomienda a los conductores que extremen la precaución en carretera, utilizando preferiblemente carreteras principales y autopistas, y evitar cruzar, tanto a pie como en vehículos, por zonas inundadas.

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/10/2010...s-ca02f96.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me parece a mí que empezando hoy y hasta por lo menos el día 23 va a ver un temporal de lluvias por esta zona. Algunos modelos apuntan hasta 200L/m2 por la SW de la península. De momento hoy ya está dejando algunas lluvias. A ver como sigue la evolución de este tren de borrascas atlánticas que nos van a afectar. De momento ha estado lloviendo  un poco, a ver como se da el día.

EDIT: Aquí os pongo lo que preveen en el NOAA para Sevilla desde hoy hasta el 26 de diciembre.

----------


## maciro

Hola, 

despues de leer bastante este interesante foto, he decidido registrarme y hacer alguna modesta aportación..

viendo la gráfica de REE de generación en tiempo real hoy:
https://demanda.ree.es/generacion_acumulada.html

está claro que se está desembalsando, turbinando y produciendo energía hidraúlica en cantidad. Los pantanos están muy llenos, y se espera mucha agua esta semana.

----------


## ben-amar

Ya no se si darte la bienvenida al foro pero, sea como sea, estas en tu casa.
Me alegra que hayas decidido registrarte, eso quiere decir que al menos tiene algo de interes lo que vamos escribiendo. :Wink: 
Muy interesante el enlace, es logico que los desembalses que se hacen para situarse en los margenes de seguridad se aprovechen para turbinar.
Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Hola maciro, bienvenido al foro.

Un enlace muy interesante, gracias por ponerlo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## nando

Ayer mañana por estos lares hizo un poco de rasca :Big Grin:  y por aquello del riego automatico pasó esto :Embarrassment:  mi niña que la llevaba al cole me dijo papi parece un arbol de navidad¡¡¡

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ayer mañana por estos lares hizo un poco de rasca y por aquello del riego automatico pasó esto


Jajaja, que bueno  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pues como el aspersor mojara también la calle y la acera, habrá hecho unas placas de hielo que a ver quién es el guapo que pasa por ahí...jejeje  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Una foto preciosa Nando, tenias que haberle cogido el arbolito a tu hija y llevartelo a casa :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Jajaja, que bueno 
> 
> Pues* como el aspersor mojara también la calle y la acera*, habrá hecho unas placas de hielo que a ver quién es el guapo que pasa por ahí...jejeje


cierto tuvieron que poner vallas y cortar un tramo : :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ayer mañana por estos lares hizo un poco de rasca y por aquello del riego automatico pasó esto mi niña que la llevaba al cole me dijo papi parece un arbol de navidad¡¡¡


Preciosa imagen nando. Si cayeran esas heladas por aquí abajo, se helaría el Parque de María Luisa entero. Porque cuando yo paso a las 21:00 todas las noches por allí, están los aspersores a tope.



Bueno, volviendo al tiempo nos espera agua hasta el miercoles, casi 100% asegurado. De momento aquí en Sevilla lleva lloviendo debilmente desde las 15:00 y van acumulados 3L/m2. Y se está oscureciendo, no sé si por los nubarrones que van llegando o porque se está haciendo ya de noche.

----------


## Salut

Nanananá!

A partir de esta noche más agüita pal Segura!!  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Nanananá!
> 
> A partir de esta noche más agüita pal Segura!!


Y pa' toda España.

Que llueva suavecito,, que es como hace falta.  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

b0h, aqui puede llover como en Ecija, que el monte se lo bebe  :Big Grin: 

Aunque imagino que un poco más allá (Puerta de Segura, p. ej.) sí que causaría daños : \


Na, que llueva mucho aqui y flojo allí   :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Parece que esta vez el agua va a llegar a toda la península.

Esperemos que sepa llover y no cause destrozos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## culipardo

En La Mancha después de que pase esta borrasca vendrían bien unas semanas de tregua para que los agricultores puedan recoger la aceituna. El año pasado debido a las intensas lluvias de diciembre se perdió una parte importante de la cosecha.

----------


## ben-amar

En Lucena ya ha comenzado la lluvia

----------


## ben-amar

Imagen del radar a las 06:30



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar


Prediccion del tiempo para hoy
Mapa Significativo 00-12 h.

----------


## ben-amar

Avisos Meteorológicos
para hoy

Riesgo importante por precipoitaciones en Andalucia Occidental, Extremadura, Leon , Navarra, Zaragoza, Teruel y norte de Huesca
Para mañana 22

Riesgo importante para Andalucia Occidental, litoral gallego, Asturias y norte de CYL
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=hoy

----------


## perdiguera

¿Os habéis fijado que hay un rincón, arriba a la derecha, que no se moja ni para tiros?
No llevamos en lo que va de año hidrolócico ni la mitad que el año pasado. Lo que pasa es que, como están los embalses muy llenos, no es noticia.

----------


## perdiguera

Si antes lo pongo antes comienza a llover.
Está cayendo de una manera eficaz, es decir para que al cabo de las 24 horas se alcancen unos 20-30 litros con lo que se podrá aprovechar toda.
Es una alegría.

----------


## sergi1907

Por Tarragona por fín llueve.

Parece que entre hoy y mañana la lluvia nos acompañará :Smile: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## toni13

Por aqui, en Sevilla, acabo de vacia el pluvio y llevamos unos 40l

Y segun las predicciones hoy caeran unos 80 asi q parece q el Guadalquivir va a volver a dar una buena subida

----------


## Salut

Puff, que triste....

Según la CHS, en las últimas 24h sólo 16 litrillos en Don Domingo y en el resto de la cuenca no hay pluviómetro que pase de los 4 litros   :Frown: 


QUIERO MÁS AGÜITA!!! :_ (



EDIT: Juraría que por aquí ha llovido bastante más que eso : \

----------


## Luján

> Puff, que triste....
> 
> Según la CHS, en las últimas 24h sólo 16 litrillos en Don Domingo y en el resto de la cuenca no hay pluviómetro que pase de los 4 litros  
> 
> 
> QUIERO MÁS AGÜITA!!! :_ (
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Juraría que por aquí ha llovido bastante más que eso : \


Pon un pluvio en casa y véndele los datos a la CHS  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por aqui, en Sevilla, acabo de vacia el pluvio y llevamos unos 40l
> 
> Y segun las predicciones hoy caeran unos 80 asi q parece q el Guadalquivir va a volver a dar una buena subida


Creo que deberías especificar el pueblo. Porque te aseguro que en la capital :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , ayer no llegamos ni a 15l/m2 :Frown: . Esta mañana han caido unos 6L/m2 y ahora vuelve a caer pero parece que durará poco.

----------


## pedro_montoro

Por aqui por Montoro nos van dejando muy buena agua he vaciado el pluvio sobre las 17:00 y he registrado 66 litros esperemos que caigan algunos mas! jajaja

----------


## Salut

* Salut muriéndose de envidia...

----------


## toni13

> Creo que deberías especificar el pueblo. Porque te aseguro que en la capital, ayer no llegamos ni a 15l/m2. Esta mañana han caido unos 6L/m2 y ahora vuelve a caer pero parece que durará poco.


El pueblo es Cantillana, la lluvia a sido entre esta noche y hoy sobre las 15:00
Casi to el agua cre que ha caido por la noche y dos tormentas muy fuertes esta mañana que han sido mas que una manta de agua, no se podia  ver casi nada po que el agua caia que parecia que el cielo se nos iba a caer

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El pueblo es Cantillana, la lluvia a sido entre esta noche y hoy sobre las 15:00
> Casi to el agua cre que ha caido por la noche y dos tormentas muy fuertes esta mañana que han sido mas que una manta de agua, no se podia  ver casi nada po que el agua caia que parecia que el cielo se nos iba a caer


Ok, el domingo pasé por la presa y por el pueblo(tiene más cuestas de la que me esperaba :Wink: ). Vaya envidia, aquí tan solo las que he puesto antes, mucho menos de lo que esperaba. Eso sí anoche cayó un tormentón...
A ver si por la capital nos dejan una buena tandita de tormentas o lo que sea que dejen de 30L/m2, para arriba :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mirad lo que viene por ahí. Eso es una buena tormenta, con nucleo amarillo e incluso rojo. Donde caiga eso van a tener que salir en barca. Espero que no cause daños pero si cae con esa intensidad en tierra, casi seguro que va a provocarlos. Imagen del radar de Sevilla a las 18:00:

----------


## Salut

Os odio! Por aquí lleva horas sin llover!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Os odio! Por aquí lleva horas sin llover!!


Aquí lleva 4h exactamente. Pero de aquí a un ratito espero que caiga una buena.
Ya ha llegado a Huelva.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues ya ha llegado hasta aquí, en Sevilla la tormenta. Acaba de pegar un buen castañazo. Aquí os pongo la imagen del radar de Sevilla a las 20:00 :

----------


## pedro_montoro

Haber si no pierde mucha fuerza y nos llega hasta aqui en Montoro.. jajajajaja

----------


## nando

Madre mia teneís todas las papeletas¡¡¡ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Como no afloje tenéis todos los números para que os caigan otra vz unos cuantos litros.

Por Tarragona hoy, 10 L/m2 :Smile: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Parece que la cosa se complica, así está el radar a las 22 horas



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## pedro_montoro

> Parece que la cosa se complica, así está el radar a las 22 horas
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Pues acabo de volver a vaciar el pluvio y he registrado desde las 17:00 hasta las 22:15 otro 21 que sumados a los 66 anteriores significa que han caido 87 l/m en 20 horas en Montoro JAJAJAAJAJA Y QUE NO PARE CON LA QUE VIENE AHORA  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Por la zona de Puente Genil/Lucena solo nos pilla de refilon, Iznajar ni la toca

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí los 20 de esta mañna más 10 que van ahora y subiendo...
Aunque ya mismo parará. Por cierto sin tormenta. Imagen delas 23:10.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto sin tormenta.


Pues haberlas las hay... unas cuantas convectivas andan por ahí  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mirad que curva tan rara hacen las tormentas  :EEK!: 



_Eso ha sido Luján!!! Ha visto que iban hacia Canarias, y ha cogido y se ha puesto a soplar hasta que las ha desviado, así, mientras el todo el día en la playa tomando el sol, otros estamos con el paraguas, el chubasquero y pasando frío_... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Mirad que curva tan rara hacen las tormentas 
> 
> [...]
> 
> _Eso ha sido Luján!!! Ha visto que iban hacia Canarias, y ha cogido y se ha puesto a soplar hasta que las ha desviado, así, mientras el todo el día en la playa tomando el sol, otros estamos con el paraguas, el chubasquero y pasando frío_...


Jejeje

Me habéis descubierto: He puesto unas pocas de antenas a funcionar y, de paso, he hablado con el Dr. Fleishman, de Cicely, Alaska, para que los del HAARP mandara un chute.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Realmente y ahora en serio, esa curva es normal por dos motivos:


Esas tormentas están asociadas a una borrasca que, como tal tiene un giro ciclónico.La influencia de la Cordillera del Atlas no es nada desdeñable.

Cansados estamos ya en Canarias de viento y más viento. Ahora toca un poco de lluvia, que por aquí también vendría la mar de bien.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues para lluvia la que ha caido en Sevilla.
Esta madruga una tormenta que nos ha dejado 16L/m2 en 45 min. U esta mañana lluvia fuerte e intensa desde las 10:00 a 13:00 con resultado de 28L/m2.

EDIT: Tenemos el bicho justo encima:

Y la lluvia:

----------


## Luján

Qué bonita la forma de la tormenta que está sobre Cáceres. De libro  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Qué bonita la forma de la tormenta que está sobre Cáceres. De libro


Yo creo que no es tormenta, y que tiene esa forma porque es uno de los brazos de la borrasca, cuyo centro se situaba sobre la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, más o menos.

Por cierto la que está callendo ahora aquí en Sevilla. Pero parece que la lluvia va a pasar a otras zonas, bueno, lluvia no, nieve para el día de nochebuena con cotas muy bajas en todo el centro y norte.

----------


## nando

> los dioses os son favorables¡¡¡


a los del sur

----------


## ben-amar

Nando, ¿de nuevo el agua ha vuelto a pasar de largo por tu maravillosa tierra?

----------


## nando

> Nando, ¿de nuevo el agua ha vuelto a pasar de largo por tu maravillosa tierra?


nooooo que va¡¡¡ aqui llueve pero suave y a veces con una densa niebla

este agua si que es buena es de la que se suele decir que cala la tierra  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

estoy espectante a ver si nevara en noche buena jejeje por aquello del ambiente navideño  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues yo acabo de llegar del Betis :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , y nos ha caido una desde las 20:30 a 21:10, que no veas. En mi casa solo había 3L/m2, pero yo creo que han caido por lo menos 6 o 7. Como son chaparrones con nubes dispersas, pues no habrá llegado hasta aquí. Parece que finalmente la borrasca abandona esta zona. Ahora llega el frío.

----------


## Salut

Bueno, una miaja de todo eso ha llegado aqui arriba. Dos días de lluvia, y anoche nevó un poquito...

Las cabeceras del Segura y del Guadalquivir están bien nevaditas  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Aquí en Andalucía necesitamos un kit kat, es decir un (). Necesitamos que las lluvias nos den una tregua para reparar desperfectos y controlar un poco los embalses y los ríos, porque como continúen estas borrascas los problemas que hemos vivido en las últimas semanas se van a repetir un poco incrementados.
Como dice el refranero "Enero seco y heladero" o "si hiela bien por enero, mucho llueve por febrero"

----------


## Salut

^^ ¿No podríais soplar un poquitín para que las nubes con lluvia lleguen hasta aquí? Que nuestro monte se lo bebe tó!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, una miaja de todo eso ha llegado aqui arriba. Dos días de lluvia, y anoche nevó un poquito...
> 
> *Las cabeceras del Segura y del Guadalquivir están bien nevaditas*


Donde están esas fotos!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/

Desalojadas 95 familias en Constantina

En las últimas 13 horas han caido un total de 152 litros por metro cuadrado, cuando las previsiones informaban de 40.
Redacción, sevilla | Actualizado 07.12.2010 - 22:09 

Un total de 95 familias han sido desalojadas en la localidad sevillana de Constantina debido a las fuertes lluvias, según informa la Policía Local de la localidad.* En las últimas 13 horas han caido más de 152 litros por metro cuadrado cuando las previsiones eran de 40.
*
Las zonas más afectadas son las de la calle Bodegueta, La Lobeta y Virgen del Robledo.

Los afectados han sido acogidos por los familiares y se dedican a la limpieza de sus casas a pesar de que sigue lloviendo.

En el resto de la provincia, la Delegación Provincial de Obras Públicas ha procedido al corte de la carretera A-378 de Osuna a Martín de la Jara por un salto de agua del arroyo del Espartero y a la interrupción del tráfico en una de las calzadas de la A-436, en el kilómetro 8, de Cantillana a Palma del Río, por un deslizamiento de tierras. Además, Obras Públicas está drenando agua en Calzas Anchas bajo la carretera de Utrera a Los Palacios. La localidad de Castilblanco de los Arroyos también se ha visto afectada por las lluvias, provocando daños en algunas carreteras y la anegación de viviendas.

----------


## nando

cuidadin que no os resfrieis



Abrigo, guantes, bufanda... Cualquier prenda parece imprescindible para combatir el frío que hará este domingo. Casi toda España está en alerta. La mayoría por las bajas temperaturas, pero también por el viento y los fenómenos costeros. En total, 41 provincias están en aviso, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).

Las temperaturas mínimas llegarán hasta los 11 grados bajo cero y las heladas moderadas aparecerán en el interior peninsular, donde la mayoría de los municipios registrarán valores negativos, al igual que los del norte: Madrid (-3), Guadalajara (-5), Ávila (-7), Granada (-2), Zaragoza (-4), León (-8), Vitoria (-7), Soria (-7), San Sebastián (-3), Logroño (-4), Valladolid (-7), Oviedo (-2) o Pamplona (-6).

En concreto, estarán en alerta amarilla (riesgo) por temperaturas mínimas Granada, Jaén, Teruel, Zaragoza, Castilla-La Mancha, Valladolid, Barcelona, Girona, Lleida, Madrid, Comunidad Valenciana, Cáceres, Lugo, Ourense, Pontevedra, La Rioja, País Vasco y Murcia. Esta alerta ascenderá a nivel naranja (riesgo importante) en Asturias, Navarra, Ávila, Burgos, León, Palencia, Salamanca, Segovia, Soria, Zamora, Cantabria y Huesca.

----------


## ben-amar

Nada, de esto solo se libra Lujan, en las Afortunadas :Smile: .
Los demas echaremos mano a lo que pillemos :Cool:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> cuidadin que no os resfrieis
> 
> 
> 
> Abrigo, guantes, bufanda... Cualquier prenda parece imprescindible para combatir el frío que hará este domingo. Casi toda España está en alerta. La mayoría por las bajas temperaturas, pero también por el viento y los fenómenos costeros. En total, 41 provincias están en aviso, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).
> 
> Las temperaturas mínimas llegarán hasta los 11 grados bajo cero y las heladas moderadas aparecerán en el interior peninsular, donde la mayoría de los municipios registrarán valores negativos, al igual que los del norte: Madrid (-3), Guadalajara (-5), Ávila (-7), Granada (-2), Zaragoza (-4), León (-8), Vitoria (-7), Soria (-7), San Sebastián (-3), Logroño (-4), Valladolid (-7), Oviedo (-2) o Pamplona (-6).
> 
> En concreto, estarán en alerta amarilla (riesgo) por temperaturas mínimas Granada, Jaén, Teruel, Zaragoza, Castilla-La Mancha, Valladolid, Barcelona, Girona, Lleida, Madrid, Comunidad Valenciana, Cáceres, Lugo, Ourense, Pontevedra, La Rioja, País Vasco y Murcia. Esta alerta ascenderá a nivel naranja (riesgo importante) en Asturias, Navarra, Ávila, Burgos, León, Palencia, Salamanca, Segovia, Soria, Zamora, Cantabria y Huesca.


Hola a todos.
A pesar de la información meteorológica que Nando nos aporta, mañana domingo tenemos cita con el Cenajo para inmortalizar ese 75% que alcanzará.
Gorros, guantes, doble calcetín... ¿quién dijo miedo? :Big Grin: 

Mañana tarde os subiremos unas fotografías.
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A pesar de la información meteorológica que Nando nos aporta, mañana domingo tenemos cita con el Cenajo para inmortalizar ese 75% que alcanzará.
> Gorros, guantes, doble calcetín... ¿quién dijo miedo?
> 
> Mañana tarde os subiremos unas fotografías.


Aquí esperaremos pues impacientes esas imágenes que a buen seguro serán preciosas  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos.
> A pesar de la información meteorológica que Nando nos aporta, mañana domingo tenemos cita con el Cenajo para inmortalizar ese 75% que alcanzará.
> Gorros, guantes, doble calcetín... ¿quién dijo miedo?
> 
> Mañana tarde os subiremos unas fotografías.
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Hola Antonio.

Es el canon que hay que pagar por ser reportero de Embalses.net  :Stick Out Tongue:  unas veces toca frio y otras calor  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Estare atento mañana al foro del Cenajo  :Wink: 

Un abrazo y abrigate bien  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola FEDE
Mañana vamos Nando y yo. Allí donde vamos no es recomendable ir en solitario.
Hacer el "cabra" está bien, pero nunca solos :Wink: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola a todos.
> A pesar de la información meteorológica que Nando nos aporta, mañana domingo tenemos cita con el Cenajo para inmortalizar ese 75% que alcanzará.
> Gorros, guantes, doble calcetín... ¿quién dijo miedo?
> 
> Mañana tarde os subiremos unas fotografías.
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Eso no es nada Antonio, estáis sobradamente preparados para todo.

Ya estamos esperando esas imágenes :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola FEDE
> Mañana vamos Nando y yo. Allí donde vamos no es recomendable ir en solitario.
> Hacer el "cabra" está bien, pero nunca solos
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Pues nada abrigarse bien los dos y buena ruta y cuidadín con querer hacer lo que hacen las cabras, que vamos pa viejos  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: 

Espero que tengaís un buen dia y lo difutéis al máximo  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> cuidadin que no os resfrieis
> 
> 
> 
> Abrigo, guantes, bufanda... Cualquier prenda parece imprescindible para combatir el frío que hará este domingo. Casi toda España está en alerta. La mayoría por las bajas temperaturas, pero también por el viento y los fenómenos costeros. En total, 41 provincias están en aviso, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).
> 
> Las temperaturas mínimas llegarán hasta los 11 grados bajo cero y las heladas moderadas aparecerán en el interior peninsular, donde la mayoría de los municipios registrarán valores negativos, al igual que los del norte: Madrid (-3), Guadalajara (-5), Ávila (-7), Granada (-2), Zaragoza (-4), León (-8), Vitoria (-7), Soria (-7), San Sebastián (-3), Logroño (-4), Valladolid (-7), Oviedo (-2) o Pamplona (-6).
> 
> En concreto, estarán en alerta amarilla (riesgo) por temperaturas mínimas Granada, Jaén, Teruel, Zaragoza, Castilla-La Mancha, Valladolid, Barcelona, Girona, Lleida, Madrid, Comunidad Valenciana, Cáceres, Lugo, Ourense, Pontevedra, La Rioja, País Vasco y Murcia. Esta alerta ascenderá a nivel naranja (riesgo importante) en Asturias, Navarra, Ávila, Burgos, León, Palencia, Salamanca, Segovia, Soria, Zamora, Cantabria y Huesca.


y Antonio Callejas dice que me lleve agua fresca¡¡¡ :Confused:  :Confused:  :EEK!:  pa beber :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos.
> A pesar de la información meteorológica que Nando nos aporta, mañana domingo tenemos cita con el Cenajo para inmortalizar ese 75% que alcanzará.
> Gorros, guantes, doble calcetín... ¿quién dijo miedo?
> 
> Mañana tarde os subiremos unas fotografías.
> Un saludo
> Antonio





> Hola FEDE
> Mañana vamos Nando y yo. Allí donde vamos no es recomendable ir en solitario.
> Hacer el "cabra" está bien, pero nunca solos
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Estais zumbaos los dos  :Big Grin: 
Me tendreis esperando esas fotos Antonio.




> y Antonio Callejas dice que me lleve agua fresca¡¡¡ pa beber


Pues nada, si te lo ha dicho Antonio ..........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Nada, de esto solo se libra Lujan, en las Afortunadas.
> Los demas echaremos mano a lo que pillemos



Si  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y mañana, si todo sale bien, a las Cañadas a pasear un poco.  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si 
> 
> Y mañana, si todo sale bien, a las Cañadas a pasear un poco.


No te vayas a quedar la cámara en la habitación!!!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> No te vayas a quedar la cámara en la habitación!!!


Jejeje

Eso ni pensarlo. La cámara entra en el coche antes que yo.

----------


## REEGE

Que, como llevais el frío??? Hoy por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, -5º a las 8:00 horas y menos mal, que parece que el frío se vá y tendremos una semana sobre 0º!!! Un saludo y eso Luján, la cámara es lo primero para la familia Embalses.net!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Que, como llevais el frío??? Hoy por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, -5º a las 8:00 horas y menos mal, que parece que el frío se vá y tendremos una semana sobre 0º!!! Un saludo y eso Luján, la cámara es lo primero para la familia Embalses.net!!!



Ya he vuelto, y la cámara trae algunas fotos.

No he podido parar todo lo que quisiera, porque no iba sólo.

Para ver las imágenes os tendréis que esperar hasta que llegue de vuelta a Sagunto (mañana), porque en este ordenador las cosas van a pedales.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Que, como llevais el frío??? Hoy por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, -5º a las 8:00 horas y menos mal, que parece que el frío se vá y tendremos una semana sobre 0º!!! Un saludo y eso Luján, la cámara es lo primero para la familia Embalses.net!!!


Pues vaya fin de semana que he pasado yo en mi pueblo...
El José Torán tirando agua por arriba(otra vez), ha nevado un poquitín, si hubieso llovido para mojar el suelo, y una rasca, vaya helada la de esta pasada noche. Mañana seguramente subieré las fotos del José Torán, con el que he estrenado(como no) la sudadera de embalses. net. Para esta semana parece que se va el frío, a partir del miércoles y regresan las lluvias.


Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Ahora mismo el coche me marcaba -2,5º... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: ... Eso menos mal que para mañana después de la helada que tendremos nos vienen unos días pasables para las fechas en las que estamos...
No nos damos cuenta de que esto es.... INVIERNO!!!
Yo también estrenaré la sudadera en Tomelloso!!! Y ójala pueda pasarme por Peñarroya y hacer unas fotillos... Chao chicos...

----------


## sergi1907

*El fuerte viento que azota el Pirineo leridano estos días obligó a cerrar ayer la estación de esquí de Boí Taüll. Por la mañana, sólo estaba abierto el circuito de debutantes. Por la tarde, se abrieron 8 de sus 16 remontes y 30 de sus 51 pistas.*

Gran Pallars registró problemas a primera hora, pero la normalidad llegó pronto, como en el resto de estaciones. Desde Port del Compte aseguraron que abrieron sin ningún incidente.
Por otro lado, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) informó ayer de que las provincias de Barcelona, Girona y Lleida están en alerta amarilla (riesgo) por temperaturas mínimas. Además, Girona también está en alerta naranja por fenómenos costeros adversos.
Tras activar Protección Civil la alerta Procicat los días previos a Navidad, la desactivó a primera hora de la tarde de ayer porque los servicios meteorológicos consideraro finalizada la situación de riesgo por viento, según informó la Generalitat.
No obstante, el plan se mantendrá en situación de prealerta, ya que todavía puede haber rachas de viento superiores a los 126 kilómetros por hora en la comarca del Alt Empordà en Girona.
Un total de 41 provincias permanecen en alerta por temperaturas de hasta 11 grados bajo cero y viento fuerte en el Valle del Ebro y Menorca, con intervalos de muy fuertes en los Pirineos y nordeste de Girona, según la previsión de la AEMET.
Además de las provincias de Catalunya, también se ha activado la alerta máxima por temperaturas mínimas en Granada, Jaén, Teruel, Zaragoza, Castilla-La Mancha, Valladolid, Madrid, Comunidad Valenciana, Cáceres, Lugo, Ourense, Pontevedra, La Rioja, País Vasco y Murcia. Esta alerta ascenderá a nivel naranja (riesgo importante) en Asturias, Navarra, Ávila, Burgos, León, Palencia, Salamanca, Segovia, Soria, Zamora, Cantabria y Huesca.
Mientras, la Dirección General de Interior informó ayer de la activación por parte de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología de la alerta naranja en el Pirineo oscense por bajas temperaturas. Desde las 00:00 del día 26 y hasta las 00:00 del 27 se podrían producir temperaturas de hasta -10 grados bajo cero. Además, para ese periodo de tiempo, también se activó la alerta amarilla por vientos en todo Aragón.
El frío helador es el culpable de que ayer 148 personas permanecieran bloqueadas durante tres horas en un tren Alvia que cubría el trayecto entre Santander y Madrid. El convoy se detuvo poco después de las 08.00 horas entre Lantueno y Reinosa, por una avería provocada por las bajas temperaturas registradas en la zona, de hasta 13 grados bajo cero. Según explicaron fuentes de Renfe, la avería se produjo en el pantógrafo, el mecanismo con el que el tren capta la energía que necesita para circular de la catenaria, que se congeló. Los viajeros permanecieron en medio de una montaña, con una temperatura en el exterior de hasta 13 grados bajo cero y sin calefacción, que no funcionaba por la falta de electricidad. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=03:00:00

----------


## perdiguera

Seis de la mañana, Gavà playa -2ºC; ocho treinta Gavà ciudad 0ºC, 11:45 Gavà fuera de la oficina en la calle 2,5ºC. Vamos un calor insoportable.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta mañana Sevilla a las 09:30 5ºC. 
Aunque os parezca "poco", aquí en Sevilla es mucho frío. Y ya que caiga escarcha como antes de anoche, y que halla una mínima de 2ºC, es mucho frío. En La Puebla de los Infantes, mínima del 25, -1ºC.

----------


## nando

Las autoridades de EEUU han decretado el estado de emergencia  y se han cancelado centenares de vuelos ante el temporal, con nevadas de hasta 50 centímetros de espesor, que comenzó a afectar este domingo y se espera que continúe afectando este lunes a varios estados del este del país.

Las mayores nevadas están previstas en los estados de Nueva York y Massachusetts, donde las autoridades han elevado la alerta por tormenta entre las 23.00 GMT del domingo, y las 23.00 GMT de este lunes.

El temporal ha obligado a cerrar el aeropuerto internacional JFK de Nueva York. Además, las condiciones meteorológicas han obligado a suspender cerca de 1.500 vuelos, impidiendo a millones de pasajeros regresar a sus casas tras las vacaciones de Navidad.

La nieve está afectando a la mayor parte de la costa este de Estados Unidos, por lo que varias aerolíneas han anunciado cancelaciones en varios de estos destinos. American Airlines, ha suspendido 393 vuelos, la mayoría entre Washington y Boston; Continental Airlines, unos 265; y Delta Airlines cerca de 850, según indicaron los portavoces de estas compañías.

El Servicio Meteorológico Nacional ha señalado que las condiciones para el viaje serán "extremadamente peligrosas" debido a la nieve y los vientos de hasta 70 kilómetros por hora que se esperan.

Además, ha anunciado que es posible que se produzcan "cortes de electricidad debido a la intensidad de la tormenta en la noche del domingo debido a que los fuertes vientos y el peso de la nieve pueden tumbar algunas líneas".

La tormenta se dirige en la actualidad hacia el noroeste y este domingo los estados de Maryland y Virginia han declarado la situación de emergencia.

"Estamos recomendando la máxima prudencia en los viajes. Intenten llegar a casa pronto y si no tienen que viajar es preferible no hacerlo", explicó Bob McDonnell, gobernador del estado de Virginia.

En la capital de EEUU, Washington DC, más de 200 camiones con sal y vehículos quitanieves han salido a las carreteras para hacer frente a los cerca de 20 centímetros de nieve pronosticados para el domingo.

En Boston y Nueva York se esperan las mayores nevadas, que podrían alcanzar hasta 50 centímetros de espesor durante el lunes.

Continental Airlines ha anunciado ya la cancelación de 250 vuelos previstos para este domingo desde el aeropuerto internacional de Newark, en Nueva Jersey.

Por su parte, American Airlines ha informado de que las suspensiones afectarán principalmente a los vuelos programados para la tarde del domingo en los aeropuertos de Washington DC, Baltimore y Filadelfia, y que espera retomar las operaciones el lunes, una vez que la tormenta haya seguido su curso hacia el norte.

El sábado, Delta Airlines informó de que había cancelado 500 vuelos debido a la tormenta de nieve, que comenzó el día de Navidad en los estados del sureste de EEUU como Georgia, Carolina del Sur y Carolina del Norte.

Según los meteorólogos, la tormenta es el resultado de un sistema de bajas presiones que se intensificará hoy a medida que ascienda en dirección noreste, donde impactará con toda su fuerza durante el lunes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nosotros quejándonos de 6 o 7 grados bajo cero, y unos pocos kilómetros más al oeste con la niece y el hielo hasta el cuello. Espero que ese temporal no se hacerque por estas *Longitudes*.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nosotros quejándonos de 6 o 7 grados bajo cero, y unos pocos kilómetros más al oeste con la niece y el hielo hasta el cuello. Espero que ese temporal no se hacerque por estas *Longitudes*.


Más bien supongo que serán latitudes no???  :Confused:  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepinac_13/Tes
http://www.elpais.com/diario/
EP - Madrid - 28/12/2010 

El año comenzará con frío, tras una ligera subida de las temperaturas que alcanzarán su máximo en torno al miércoles y que volverán a caer a partir del jueves, y con ausencia de precipitaciones de la última semana de 2010, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).

El portavoz de esta agencia estatal, Ángel Rivera, ha señalado que el día 29 ascenderán los termómetros, que comenzarán a bajar el día 30 y, sobre todo, el día 31, y posteriormente seguirán bajando el primer fin de semana de 2011. En esas fechas es cuando se prevé la vuelta del anticiclón, que llegará acompañado de tiempo más frío y un descenso de las temperaturas provocado por la entrada de viento de norte y que dará lugar a heladas débiles a moderadas en el interior peninsular.

*La noche más fría de la Navidad ha sido la del pasado 26 de diciembre, cuando se registraron valores récord de -19,7 grados en Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara), -14,7 en Nestares (Cantabria), -12,1 en San Rafael (Segovia), -12 grados en Montalbán (Teruel), -11,5 en Albarracín (Teruel) y -11,3 en Rades (Segovia).
*
En las capitales de provincia, el mercurio bajó hasta los -9,5 grados en Teruel; a -7,7 grados en Albacete; -7,6 en Vitoria; -6,7 en Guadalajara; -6,5 grados en Cuenca; -6,3 grados en Soria.

----------


## nando

> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepinac_13/Tes
> http://www.elpais.com/diario/
> EP - Madrid - 28/12/2010 
> 
> El año comenzará con frío, tras una ligera subida de las temperaturas que alcanzarán su máximo en torno al miércoles y que volverán a caer a partir del jueves, y con ausencia de precipitaciones de la última semana de 2010, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).
> 
> El portavoz de esta agencia estatal, Ángel Rivera, ha señalado que el día 29 ascenderán los termómetros, que comenzarán a bajar el día 30 y, sobre todo, el día 31, y posteriormente seguirán bajando el primer fin de semana de 2011. En esas fechas es cuando se prevé la vuelta del anticiclón, que llegará acompañado de tiempo más frío y un descenso de las temperaturas provocado por la entrada de viento de norte y que dará lugar a heladas débiles a moderadas en el interior peninsular.
> 
> *La noche más fría de la Navidad ha sido la del pasado 26 de diciembre, cuando se registraron valores récord de -19,7 grados en Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara), -14,7 en Nestares (Cantabria), -12,1 en San Rafael (Segovia), -12 grados en Montalbán (Teruel), -11,5 en Albarracín (Teruel) y -11,3 en Rades (Segovia).
> ...


si hay mas frio va haber menos menos precipitaciones  :Embarrassment: 

y los foreros estaremos mas aburridos  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

> si hay mas frio va haber menos menos precipitaciones 
> 
> y los foreros estaremos mas aburridos


 Por aquí ya hace mucho tiempo que estamos aburridos, esperemos que el principio de año sea diferente.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Que se vaya éste frío y vuelvan, aunque más moderadas y repartidas las lluvias... Alguien sabe de alguno que realice Magia Negra????? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Más bien supongo que serán latitudes no???


Por eso lo he puesto en negrita, ya que Nueva York, tiene la misma Latitud que Madrid, pero no la misma Longitud. Son términos diferentes. Aquí te pongo las coordenadas de ambas ciudades:

Nueva York: 40º 41' 22" N -- *73º 56' 46" O*
Madrid: 40º 25' 04" N -- *3º 41' 47" O*

----------


## nando

Alguien sabe si Luján regresó de las islas¡¡¡ afortunadas

no hay señales de vida¡¡

----------


## ben-amar

jajaja, creo que si, que ya regresó.
Y si ha sido abducido espero que traiga fotos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por eso lo he puesto en negrita, ya que Nueva York, tiene la misma Latitud que Madrid, pero no la misma Longitud. Son términos diferentes. Aquí te pongo las coordenadas de ambas ciudades:
> 
> Nueva York: 40º 41' 22" N -- *73º 56' 46" O*
> Madrid: 40º 25' 04" N -- *3º 41' 47" O*


Vale, ya entiendo a lo que te querías referir...

Sobre esto, sí que es verdad que he tenido siempre una pregunta, que cómo era posible que caigan esas pedazo de nevadas en esa zona e incluso más al sur, cuando están prácticamente a nivel del mar y tienen la misma latitud que por aquí... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## nando

> Vale, ya entiendo a lo que te querías referir...
> 
> Sobre esto, sí que es verdad que he tenido siempre una pregunta, que cómo era posible que caigan esas pedazo de nevadas en esa zona e incluso más al sur, cuando están prácticamente a nivel del mar y tienen la misma latitud que por aquí...


La corriente del golfo, en esa zona es fria y en latitudes mas altas como terranova que practicamente queda bloqueado durante el invierno y está a la misma latitud que escocia mas o menos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La corriente del golfo, en esa zona es fria y en latitudes mas altas como terranova que practicamente queda bloqueado durante el invierno y está a la misma latitud que escocia mas o menos


Ostras pero en Escocia tienen que caer algunas de cuidado...

Pero que por ejemplo Washington, que está a la misma latitud que donde vivo más o menos, más bajo aún, casi a nivel del mar, y le caen cada nevada de órdago, y aquí nos tiramos años, años y más años sin verla (27 concretamente)  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Ostras pero en Escocia tienen que caer algunas de cuidado...
> 
> Pero que por ejemplo Washington, que está a la misma latitud que donde vivo más o menos, más bajo aún, casi a nivel del mar, y le caen cada nevada de órdago, y aquí nos tiramos años, años y más años sin verla (27 concretamente)


ya pero es que la corriente que baña España y toda europa es calida y suaviza mucho el clima y a su vez hace habitable estos paises que estan en latitudes mas altas si esta corriente del golfo dejara de fluir el norte de europa sería inabitable de hecho hay teorias que dicen que las glaciaciones se produjerón por alteraciones en la corriente del golfo asi que cuidadito por que hay por ahí una teoria que al bajar la salinidad del agua del mar se está alterando dicha corriente por el calentamiento y el deshielo...

----------


## Luján

> Alguien sabe si Luján regresó de las islas¡¡¡ afortunadas
> 
> no hay señales de vida¡¡





> jajaja, creo que si, que ya regresó.
> Y si ha sido abducido espero que traiga fotos



He llegado anteayer, y he llegado bien.

Pero no tengo tiempo de conectarme.

También he traído fotos, pero pocas de agua.


En cuanto pueda las subiré.

----------


## perdiguera

> Ostras pero en Escocia tienen que caer algunas de cuidado...
> 
> Pero que por ejemplo Washington, que está a la misma latitud que donde vivo más o menos, más bajo aún, casi a nivel del mar, y le caen cada nevada de órdago, y aquí nos tiramos años, años y más años sin verla (27 concretamente)


Todo viene del agua que se enfría y calienta más despacio que la tierra.
Normalmente a la latitud que hablamos las tormentas y nubes llevan dirección este.
La costa Este de los EEUU tiene a su oeste todo el continente, sin masas de agua que atemperen por lo que las nubes digamos son mucho más secas y frías, si a eso sumamos la corriente del Labrador, agua marina muy fría que baja paralela a la costa desde el Ártico hasta las costas de Virginia donde choca con la del Golfo, cálida desviándola hacia Europa, tienes la explicación de la diferencia de climas a la misma latitud.

----------


## nando

Interesante avance climatico del año 2010

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no..._del_2010_.pdf

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por el documento nando.


Volviendo a lo que nos lleva este tema, la borrasca ya está entrando por Portugal, y parece que viene bien cargadita. Una línea tormentosa está dejando un buen reguero de rayos, y parece que sea severa. Osdejo el mapa de rayos:


Y el radar de Sevilla donde viene la tormenta(o lo que quiera que sea) ya se está debilitando. La 1ª imagen es de las 19:40, donde se ve lo que ha sido, y la 2ª de las 20:50, donde se ve lo que es ahora:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues tras el paso de una de las tormentas, puede comprobar lo bonitas que son por fuera. Aquí os dejo unas imágenes de este espectacular Cumulonimbo.

----------


## Luján

> Pues tras el paso de una de las tormentas, puede comprobar lo bonitas que son por fuera. Aquí os dejo unas imágenes de este espectacular Cumulonimbo.


Preciosas, lástima del "bosque de antenas".

----------


## ben-amar

> Preciosas, lástima del "bosque de antenas".


Eso mismo iba a comentar yo, lastima lo de las antenas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues tras el paso de una de las tormentas, puede comprobar lo bonitas que son por fuera. Aquí os dejo unas imágenes de este espectacular Cumulonimbo.


Gracias por las imágenes embalses al 100%  :Smile: 

No me extraña ese espectacular Cumulonimbo, vaya "Spanish HAARP" que tiene por debajo... jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , menudo campo de antenas  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es lo que tiene vivir en una ciudad... 
También es que a cada vecino le gusta tener la suya propia en vez de una comunitaria. Todas las fotos que hago desde mi casa les pasa lo mismo, además todo el mundo me lo dice...
Que le vamos a hacer :Frown: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es lo que tiene vivir en una ciudad... 
> También es que a cada vecino le gusta tener la suya propia en vez de una comunitaria. Todas las fotos que hago desde mi casa les pasa lo mismo, además todo el mundo me lo dice...
> Que le vamos a hacer.


No hay mal que por bien no venga...

Al menos pueden servir para algo... tienes que coger, y electrificar todas esas antenas, y luego las conectas también al ordenador, así, cada vez que se acerquen a Sevilla las nubes, con el HAARP tienes ahí montado, las mueves a tu antojo, sólo te hace falta abrir un juego de tetris y listo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ya te estoy viendo así  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): : _estos cirros aquí, estos estratos aquí que hay sitio, estos cumulonimbos aquí que ocupan mucho_,... :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No hay mal que por bien no venga...
> 
> Al menos pueden servir para algo... tienes que coger, y electrificar todas esas antenas, y luego las conectas también al ordenador, así, cada vez que se acerquen a Sevilla las nubes, con el HAARP tienes ahí montado, las mueves a tu antojo, sólo te hace falta abrir un juego de tetris y listo...
> 
> Ya te estoy viendo así : *estos cirros aquí, estos estratos aquí que hay sitio, estos cumulonimbos aquí que ocupan mucho,...:*D


Jajajajaja, pues no estaría mal... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Se acabrían esos comentarios cada vez que veo una tormenta pasar a lo lejos y veo la lluvia y digo, "que pena, si eso pasara por aquí"

Aquí os dejo video que le hize: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTOhi1dBlSE

----------


## F. Lázaro

> J
> Aquí os dejo video que le hize: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTOhi1dBlSE


Muy bueno  :Wink: 

Te estoy leyendo el pensamiento cuando lo viste... seguro que estarías así: _que se haga una super-célula!!!_  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Muy bueno 
> 
> Te estoy leyendo el pensamiento cuando lo viste... seguro que estarías así: _que se haga una super-célula!!!_


Gracias. Yo estaba por salir corriendo y meterme debajo. Miré el radar y dejaba un rastro bastante bueno de rayos y tenía en el núcleo puntos de precipitación amarillos. Ya si se hacía super-célula, y se descolgaba alguna tuba, era cuestión de suerte. 

Uuuuuu, ya me estoy emocionando otra vez... No tengo remedio :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2011...e-238f6cf.html

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=617295

Diario Córdoba, Martes 15 de Febrero de 2011.

20:01 h.
EL TIEMPO
La lluvia deja 37 litros en Córdoba

15/02/2011 REDACCIÓN 
La lluvia ha dejado en la capital cordobesa 37 litros de agua por metro cuadrado desde que comenzó a llover ayer por la tarde, en torno a las 19.30 horas, hasta las 18.00 horas de este martes, según el registro del Observatorio Meteorológico del Aeropuerto.

En la provincia, según la información facilitada por la Aemet, se han registrado, hasta las 18.00 horas de hoy, 16 litros por metro cuadrado en Hinojosa y 26 en Doña Mencía.

A esta hora, no se tienen noticias de incidentes destacados ni estragos ocasionados por la lluvia, si bien toda la provincia sigue en alerta amarilla.

La situación en el Guadalquivir

Mientras tanto, la situación hidrológica del río Guadalquivir es por el momento de "normalidad", aunque esta situación podría cambiar a lo largo de las próximas horas en función de las condiciones meteorológicas, según informa Europa Press.

Así, el marco de control del río Gualdalquivir en Andújar (Jaén) señala que el nivel es de 192,91 metros sobre el nivel del mar, con un tendencia ligeramente creciente, mientras que en la central fluyente de Marmolejo, también en Jaén, el caudal circulante es de aproximadamente 121,91 metros cúbicos por segundo, y con tendencia asimismo ligeramente creciente.

Asimismo, la central fluyente de El Carpio y Villafranca, en la provincia de Córdoba, tiene un caudal circulante aproximado de 211,98 metros cúbicos por segundo, con tendencia, igualmente, ligeramente creciente.

Ya en Sevilla, en el Pantano de Peñaflor --aguas arriba de Lora del Río-- el nivel es de 43,26 metros sobre el nivel del mar, con tendencia ligeramente creciente, y el marco de control en Sevilla indica que el nivel es de 0,54 metros sobre el nivel del mar, con tendencia ligeramente creciente. En el Río Genil en Ecija el nivel es de 0,97 metros de lámina de agua, y tendencia ligeramente creciente.

----------


## ben-amar

Segun los datos del Saih, el nivel de la lamina de agua, en Ecija, del Genil ha subido sensiblemente.

ECIJA
Nivel 	3,84 m.l.a
Caudal 	230,49 m³/s

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc.../av_genil.aspx

----------


## pedro_montoro

> http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=617295
> 
> Diario Córdoba, Martes 15 de Febrero de 2011.
> 
> 20:01 h.
> EL TIEMPO
> La lluvia deja 37 litros en Córdoba
> 
> 15/02/2011 REDACCIÓN 
> ...


Esa tendencia ligeramente creciente ya son 1000 metros cubicos por segundo mas... esperemos que no nos tenga guardada ninguna sorpresa el Guadalquivir.

----------


## ben-amar

Habra que estar pendiente de lo que le llegue de las escorrentias, a buen seguro que seguira subiendo

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=617511
Diario Córdoba, Miércoles 16 de Febrero de 2011.

El caudal se multiplicó por seis a lo largo del día, aunque aún sin riesgos

16/02/2011  
El caudal del Guadalquivir creció ayer espectacularmente, pasando en la estación de Villafranca de 211,898 m3/s de la mañana a los 794,89 de las 17.00 horas y los 1.240,35 m3/s que se registraban a las 22.25 horas. Según una nota de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente difundida por la tarde, la situación era "de normalidad", aunque "podría cambiar a lo largo de las próximas horas en función de las condiciones climatológicas". Hay que recordar que las inundaciones de diciembre pasado se produjeron con caudales en la estación de Villafranca cercanos a los 2.000 m3/s.

Por otra parte, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) cerró a las 18.00 horas de ayer los avisos de alerta amarilla por fuertes lluvias en todas las comarcas de la provincia, precipitaciones que seguirán produciéndose a lo largo de la jornada de hoy, aunque de forma mucho más moderadas y sin poner a Córdoba en ningún nivel de alarma al respecto. A partir de mañana, la probabilidad de lluvia, aún en torno al 60%, irá descendiendo hasta el domingo, en donde caerá al 20%, y el lunes, con solo el 5% de probabilidad de que llueva a lo largo de la jornada. 


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...coControl.aspx
datos del rio a estas horas y segun los medidores de aforos del SAih
Remota	                         Nivel	                          Caudal	                 Referencias
A02 RIO FARDES - VILLANUEVA TORRES	0,72 m.l.a.	5,99 m³/s	 
A03 RIO GUADAHORTUNA - DEHESA GUADIX	0,46 m.l.a.	1,17 m³/s	 
A08 RIO GUADALQUIVIR - MENGÍBAR	4,76 m.l.a.	217,09 m³/s	Nivel Puente = 16,00 m.
A09 RIO GUADIEL - MENGÍBAR	0,58 m.l.a.	1,92 m³/s	Nivel Puente = 4,16 m.
A11 RIO SALADO DE PORCUNA	0,76 m.l.a.	13,08 m³/s	Nivel Puente = 5,80 m. Camino acceso = 3,5 m, referida a escala.
A14 RIO GUADAJOZ - VALCHILLÓN	2 m.l.a.	109,88 m³/s	Nivel Puente = 8,35 m. Pasarela = 6,78 m, referida a escala.
A16 RIO CABRA - SANTAELLA	0,52 m.l.a.	6,57 m³/s	Nivel Puente = 6,26 m.
A17 RIO GENIL - ÉCIJA	2,98 m.l.a.	140,33 m³/s	Nivel Puente = 11,55 m.
A18 RIO CORBONES - CARMONA	4,52 m.l.a.	38,48 m³/s	Nivel Puente = 7,42 m.
A22 RIO GUADIAMAR - AZNALCÁZAR	1,78 m.l.a.	45,07 m³/s	 
A27 RIO VIBORAS - VENTAPANTALONES	0,72 m.l.a.	7,09 m³/s	 
A30 RIO YEGUAS - CASARICHE	0,62 m.l.a.	5,3 m³/s	 
E30 AZUD DE ALCOLEA	105 m.s.n.m.	18,51 m³/s	 
I11 FUENTE PALMERA	63,46 m.s.n.m.	1182,19 m³/s

----------


## sergi1907

Cuatro quitanieves trabajan en la zona, y doce máquinas más se dirigen al lugar para despejar la vía 
 La A-6 (Madrid-A Coruña) ha quedado cerrada al tráfico en ambos sentidos a la altura de la localidad madrileña de Torrelodones debido a una nevada que ha dejado atrapados a decenas de vehículos entre los kilómetros 22 y 35 de la citada vía. 

La circulación rodada en la autovía de A Coruña tuvo que ser suspendida debido a la caída de manera inesperada de abundante nieve helada que pilló desprevenidos a decenas de conductores, que no tuvieron tiempo de parar a poner las cadenas a sus vehículos.

La nieve comenzó a caer de forma inesperada, de manera muy intensa, y el frío contribuyó a su congelación. Los conductores afectados fueron deteniendo sus vehículos ante la imposibilidad de continuar circulando, lo que provocó una especie de "tapón" en la vía que obligó a interrumpir el tráfico entre los kilómetros 22 y 35 de la A-6, según informó a Europa Press un portavoz del Ministerio de Fomento.

Los propios afectados alertaron a los servicios de emergencias de la situación sobre las diez y media de la noche. La Dirección General de Carreteras, dependiente de Fomento, activó en un primer momento a dos que se encontraban cerca de la zona, una por cada sentido de circulación, pero que quedaron no obstante a su vez atrapadas entre los vehículos afectados.

De las 14 máquinas dispuestas en las proximidades para su intervención en caso de necesidad, un total de diez quitanieves quedaron bloqueadas entre los puntos kilométricos 26 y 38 de la citada vía debido a la cantidad de vehículos atrapados en la zona.

Las cuatro quitanieves restantes, que lograron acceder por vías de servicio, habían empezado a última hora de la noche a limpiar la nieve, que continuaba cayendo de forma intensa. Además, otras doce máquinas se dirigen a la zona para contribuir en las tareas para despejar la vía: cuatro que han partido desde la M-40, en Madrid, y ocho que se dirigen allí desde la A-1 (Madrid-Burgos).

Por su parte, algunos de los afectados denunciaron, en declaraciones a Europa Press, la falta de previsión por parte de las autoridades ante la ya anunciada situación climatológica adversa

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/5/20110...l-ae655ae.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La A-6 (Madrid-A Coruña) ha quedado cerrada al tráfico en ambos sentidos a la altura de la localidad madrileña de Torrelodones debido a una nevada que ha dejado atrapados a decenas de vehículos entre los kilómetros 22 y 35 de la citada vía. 
> 
> La circulación rodada en la autovía de A Coruña tuvo que ser suspendida debido a la caída de manera inesperada de abundante nieve helada que pilló desprevenidos a decenas de conductores, que no tuvieron tiempo de parar a poner las cadenas a sus vehículos.


Lo he estado viendo "en directo" mediante las cámaras de la DGT que aparecen en la web... Sí que ha caído una buena  :Embarrassment: , aunque como de costumbre, mientras que en el norte de Europa se tiran meses conduciendo sobre nieve y sobre hielo directamente y les caen peores nevadas que aquí, y no se paraliza nada, sin embargo aquí, caen un par de cms de nieve y se forma la del tigre... :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por su parte, algunos de los afectados denunciaron, en declaraciones a Europa Press, la falta de previsión por parte de las autoridades ante la ya anunciada situación climatológica adversa
> 
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/5/20110...l-ae655ae.html



Hombre es que si te viene un nubarrón y te deja 4 o 5 cm de nieve en unos minutos, mucha previsión, no se puede tener. :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hombre es que si te viene un nubarrón y te deja 4 o 5 cm de nieve en unos minutos, mucha previsión, no se puede tener.


Hombre, ya avisaron de que podría nevar, y la Aemet daba alerta naranja por posible acumulación de 20 cms en la sierra de Madrid...

Por lo que previsión, haberla, había, otra cosa es que no hubiera maquinaria preparada, que lo veo más posible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí pongo adjuntas algunas de las imágenes que he visto en la web de la DGT a través de las cámaras en la A6... (las pongo adjuntas para que no se actualicen).

La tangana que hay montada en la A6 es de aupa  :Embarrassment: 

EDIT: Bueno, sí se ve a una quitanieves... a ver si mandan una buena flota de ellas, porque sino, una autovía, y que en algunos sitios tendrá 3 y 4 carriles, con los kms que tiene y encima con coches atravesados... van a tardar la de dios en limpiar eso... y aún hay más, y es que he leído que puede nevar más aún... :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí pongo adjuntas algunas de las imágenes que he visto en la web de la DGT a través de las cámaras en la A6... (las pongo adjuntas para que no se actualicen).
> 
> La tangana que hay montada en la A6 es de aupa 
> 
> Como se puede ver, no se aprecia la presencia del paso de una sola máquina quitanieves, ni tampoco se aprecia el paso de la cuchilla de las mismas... en fin , y aún hay más, y es que he leído que puede nevar más aún...


El frío que deben estar pasando esas criaturitas ahí. Mañana habrá seguro sobre el tema en los telediarios.
EDIT:Más imágenes: www.abc.es

Algunos enlaces a noticias:
http://www.abc.es/20110304/local-mad...103042237.html
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...299276963.html

----------


## ben-amar

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * España  >
    * Andalucía

05/03/2011 
La nieve regresó ayer por sorpresa a la zona norte de la provincia de Málaga después de que el fin de semana anterior se alcanzaran temperaturas de hasta 29 grados en la costa. El manto blanco condicionó el tráfico entre Antequera y Archidona y afectó también a la A-45 en el alto de Las Pedrizas, donde está tomada la fotografía. Las provincias más orientales de Andalucía estuvieron ayer en alerta naranja por precipitaciones de nieve de hasta 20 centímetros, y en la costa se registraron tormentas y lluvias moderadas. Para este fin de semana se prevé una notable mejoría del tiempo. El sábado comenzarán a abrirse grandes claros y el domingo el sol reinará en toda la región excepto en el extremo occidental, donde se pueden registrar lluvias residuales, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología.

La nieve regresa por sorpresa a Málaga tras el fugaz adelanto primaveral

JULIÁN ROJAS | 05-03-2011

----------


## embalses al 100%

Acabo de ver en las noticias de Canal Sur la espectacular tromba de agua que ha caido esta mañana en Algeciras.
Imagen del radar a la hora de la tromba.


Como vemos el nucleo de la tormenta se reflecta amarillo con puntos naranjas. Ha sido bastante fuerte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Acabo de ver en las noticias de Canal Sur la espectacular tromba de agua que ha caido esta mañana en Algeciras.
> Imagen del radar a la hora de la tromba.
> 
> 
> Como vemos el nucleo de la tormenta se reflecta amarillo con puntos naranjas. Ha sido bastante fuerte.


Esa es entonces la que tenía echada el freno de mano frente a las costas de Cádiz??  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esa es entonces la que tenía echada el freno de mano frente a las costas de Cádiz??


No. La que tenía el freno de mano se ve frente a la desembocadura del Guadalquivir :Wink: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tormenta severa, tornado, granizada nunca vista. tromba de agua, 400 incidencias en 1H, y más de 200 casas anegadas. Algunos enlaces:

http://www.cazatormentas.net/index.p...ga-marina.html

http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/ti...057/#msg513057

No os perdais los videos. Impresionante.
 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

Hay que ver lo mal repartido que está el mundo.

Ya podría haber caído esa misma cantidad de agua en un poco más de tiempo y superficie aquí por el Noreste, que buena falta hace.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tormenta severa, tornado, granizada nunca vista. tromba de agua, 400 incidencias en 1H, y más de 200 casas anegadas. Algunos enlaces:
> 
> http://www.cazatormentas.net/index.p...ga-marina.html
> 
> http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/ti...057/#msg513057
> 
> No os perdais los videos. Impresionante.


Impresionante  :EEK!: 

Muchas gracias por el aporte  :Wink: 

Ya pueden decir los algecireños que han visto nevar en su ciudad  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Parece que vuelve el agua, esta vez también por el noreste (mapa de avisos para Cataluña y previsión de precipitaciones superiores a 20mm para el sábado):

 Fuente AEMET.

Aviso amarillo para el sábado por precipitaciones de hasta 60mm en 12 horas en Tarragona, Cadena prelitoral, Litoral norte, Litoral sur; y por 40mm en la Depresión central.

Barcelona, Gerona y Lérida también tienen avisos amarillos.

Aragón (Huesca) también está pintado de amarillo.

Sergi, parece que al fin han tenido respuesta tus oraciones  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

> Parece que vuelve el agua, esta vez también por el noreste (mapa de avisos para Cataluña y previsión de precipitaciones superiores a 20mm para el sábado):
> 
>  Fuente AEMET.
> 
> Aviso amarillo para el sábado por precipitaciones de hasta 60mm en 12 horas en Tarragona, Cadena prelitoral, Litoral norte, Litoral sur; y por 40mm en la Depresión central.
> 
> Barcelona, Gerona y Lérida también tienen avisos amarillos.
> 
> Aragón (Huesca) también está pintado de amarillo.
> ...


Hace días que lo voy siguiendo, pero no quiero hacerme ilusiones.

Si cae lo previsto, os prometo fotos de todos los embalses :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Se extienden los avisos amarillos para el sábado por precipitaciones a parte de Zaragoza y Teruel (40mm en 12 horas), así como la serranía conquense y la zona de Hellín-Almansa y la Mancha albaceteña (de madrugada, 15mm en una hora).

También hay aviso amarillo en la costa almeriense, por previsiones de 40mm en 12 horas y 15mm en una hora. A partir de esta tarde hasta las 6:00 de mañana.

El domingo, los avisos se trasladan al suroeste. Sevilla, Huelva y Cádiz. 40mm en 12 horas.

sábado: 
domingo:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nuestra borrasca, tiene posibilidades de convertirse en una depresión Sub-tropical. El centro de Huracanes de los EE.UU, la bautizado como eso. Aquí os dejo una noticia(os recomiendo que la leais :Wink:  ) y algunas cosas más:





> *INVEST 90L en Madeira. Posible Depresión Sub-Tropical cerca de la Península*  
> 
> 10.03.11. La borrasca que se encuentra merodeando la Isla de Madeira desde hace varias jornadas y que llevamos siguiendo con especial atención desde jornadas atrás por sus especiales características similares a la de un sistema tropical, ha sido declarada por el Centro Nacional de Huracanes de Estados Unidos como INVEST 90L. La imagen satelital en modo visible de AEMET nos muestra su ubicación al OSO de la Península esta tarde.
> 
> Un INVEST es la denominación que le da el Centro Nacional de Huracanes de Estados Unidos a un sistema nuboso que podría desarrollarse y convertirse en una Depresión Tropical. A la primera en estudio se le denomina 90, a la siguiente 91 y así sucesivamente hasta la 99. La letra L es porque se ha desarrollado en el Atlántico.
> 
> En principio esta borrasca extratropical con características similares a las de la semilla de un sistema tropical, no parece que vaya a evolucionar hacia una Depresión Sub-Tropical. Pero el hecho de que el Centro Nacional de Huracanes le otorgue la categoría de INVEST, ya nos indica que existen ciertas probabilidades de que se produzca el tránsito hacia una un sistema sub-tropical, lo que ocurriría en aguas ciertamente cercanas a la Península Ibérica y Canarias.
> 
> El mesovórtice convectivo se formó a partir del aislamiento de una burbuja de aire frío procedente de Europa Continental al Suroeste de la Península a finales de la semana pasada. Con el paso de las jornadas, ha ido sufriendo un proceso de tropicalización como muestran perfectamente las imágenes satelitales o los diagramas de fase de su centro.
> ...


Fuente: www.cazatormentas.net





Tormentas:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menuda tormenta se nos hecha encima.
De momento es seca, vaya viaje que acaba de pegar, menudo relámpago... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

AEMET ha ampliado los avisos amarillos para el noreste.

Ahora son por 50mm en 12 horas e incluso 80mm en 12 horas en algunas zonas.

Castellón norte también se une a la fiesta, con avisos de 60mm en 12 horas.

Riesgo de nevadas y aludes en el Pirineo de Huesca.

----------


## Dídac

> AEMET ha ampliado los avisos amarillos para el noreste.
> 
> Ahora son por 50mm en 12 horas e incluso 80mm en 12 horas en algunas zonas.
> 
> Castellón norte también se une a la fiesta, con avisos de 60mm en 12 horas.
> 
> Riesgo de nevadas y aludes en el Pirineo de Huesca.


Pues a ver si recoge algo ulldecona, que es la primera vez en un año que le caen mas de 50 l por dia. Llevan 2 años de descenso del nives y están en casi cero.

----------


## sergi1907

> Pues a ver si recoge algo ulldecona, que es la primera vez en un año que le caen mas de 50 l por dia. Llevan 2 años de descenso del nives y están en casi cero.



Esperemos que entre estas lluvias y las que se preveen la semana que viene, vaya subiendo el nivel.

Hacía bastante tiempo que no se producían estos registros de precipitción por la zona.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Rescatan a un matrimonio mayor en helicóptero de una casa rodeada de agua en Málaga.
hace 48 mins
Málaga, 12 mar (EFE).- Un matrimonio mayor ha sido rescatado hoy en helicóptero al quedar su casa rodeada de agua por la lluvia caída en Alhaurín de la Torre (Málaga) y ser imposible acceder a la vivienda mediante embarcación, mientras que otras siete personas están pendientes de ser sacadas de otro inmueble cercano. 

Un portavoz del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias "112" de la Junta de Andalucía ha informado a Efe de que seis personas más han sido desalojadas de manera preventiva por Cruz Roja y Protección Civil de una casa próxima, del término municipal de Málaga capital, al estar anegado el carril de acceso.

En ese lugar la mayoría de las viviendas son de segunda residencia y no hay constancia de más inmuebles afectados, según las fuentes.

El matrimonio que quedó aislado, que fue rescatado del núcleo de población de Santa Amalia, se encuentra en buen estado y los técnicos han descartado el uso del helicóptero para el rescate del grupo de siete de ese mismo núcleo, ya que se hará previsiblemente en embarcación "zodiac" por los bomberos del Consorcio Provincial, al descender el nivel de agua.

El helicóptero del Grupo de Emergencias de Andalucía (GREA) ha intervenido en el operativo además de la Guardia Civil, bomberos, Protección Civil, Policía Local y los servicios sanitarios tras producirse estos problemas sobre las 6.15 horas.

Durante la noche se han registrado también otras incidencias por lluvia, sobre todo en Cártama (Málaga), donde se han anegado calles, sótanos y bajos de vivienda, aunque también han ocurrido en los municipios malagueños de Tolox, Igualeja, Marbella y Estepona, y se ha visto afectada por el agua la carretera de Cártama A-7057.

Fuentes policiales han apuntado a Efe que se habría desbordado el río Guadalhorce a la altura de Cártama, lo que habría ocasionado el corte de la carretera en la zona de Cártama Estación al superar el agua el nivel del puente.

Dos carreteras más se han visto afectadas por la caída de piedras y barro, en Istán en la A-7177 (que comunica esta localidad malagueña con Marbella) y en la de Benagalbón, en el municipio malagueño de Rincón de la Victoria (que enlaza ese núcleo con Moclinejo).

----------


## Luján

Así me gusta ver la Península en invierno  :Big Grin: :

----------


## perdiguera

Y el radar de Sevilla sin funcionar. :Mad: 
Si todo lo blanco fuese nieve......... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

En este enlace se pueden ver las cantidades totales de todo este episodio de lluvias.
El texto está en catalán ya que es una página de la Generalitat, ante cualquier duda no dudéis en preguntar.


http://www20.gencat.cat/docs/meteoca...va16032011.pdf

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

